# Most ridiculous redials you have seen :)



## laikrodukas

Will start with this one


----------



## Tomcat1960

... courtesy of Handmade Dials, Inc.

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Marrick

This was on ebay some time back - its been posted before:


----------



## laikrodukas

Haha ORIS with a ballpoint


----------



## Roland Ranfft

Hi there,



laikrodukas said:


> Will start with this one


At least better aligned than most of the dials I've seen here, and which sometimes were still suspected to be authentic. But I must admit that the signatures are subject to certain improvements.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## Habitant

Careful with your words, you may start a trend in dial design!



Roland Ranfft said:


> Hi there,
> 
> At least better aligned than most of the dials I've seen here, and which sometimes were still suspected to be authentic. But I must admit that the signatures are subject to certain improvements.
> 
> Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## radger

Here's another Omega which appeared on Ebay a while back.
It has also been posted before but it is worth seeing again.


----------



## busmatt

radger said:


> Here's another Omega which appeared on Ebay a while back.
> It has also been posted before but it is worth seeing again.


Omega "SharpieMaster":-d

Matt


----------



## watermanxxl

radger said:


> Here's another Omega which appeared on Ebay a while back.
> It has also been posted before but it is worth seeing again.


The Omega Seamaster: "Skid Row" edition... Reviewed by "the 'crazy eyed' dude who sleeps underneath the overpass" guy.


----------



## Tomcat1960

radger said:


> Here's another Omega which appeared on Ebay a while back.
> It has also been posted before but it is worth seeing again.


Actually, this one is genuine. It is one of the training items for Omega Academy's dial painters' class. Must have been second year, when they had crosshair dials.

Mwwuhahahahaha...

:-d

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Charon

Wite-Out model


----------



## Gumby992

*I think this was one of a special run Waltham produced for the Kindergarten's of America...*


----------



## Datreedude

Seems legitimate!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## laikrodukas

This is terrible, dial killing post :O :O

How To: Cleaning and preserving the original finish on dials | Watch Guy


----------



## Tomcat1960

Charon said:


> View attachment 1526602
> 
> Wite-Out model


Straight from hell - look at the font used! :-d

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## jsw41

Tomcat1960 said:


> Straight from hell - look at the font used! :-d
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


At least they didn't attempt to add 'SWISS MADE'.

John


----------



## Tick Talk

Sometimes its the little details that escape the redialers...





















I'll throw this in just for fun...


----------



## Tomcat1960

Ouch!


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

Comic Sans Omega. Almost laughted my arse off 










OMEGA S/S 28.10 AUTOMATIC BUMPER | eBay


----------



## aditya

Tick Talk said:


> I'll throw this in just for fun...
> 
> View attachment 1528318


Didn't you know? Vacheron and Constantin fought for top billing all their lives. This watch is rare proof of that epic rivalry


----------



## cabfrank

Love it!


Marrick said:


> This was on ebay some time back - its been posted before:


----------



## Datreedude

I will submit this here, just for the fact that no one else likes this dial. Rest easy, a correct dial is on its way.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## german

Some years ago I recieved this one for repair... And inside it was IWC!
That "artisan" did not know what is IWC Schaffhausen, so he inscribed well known brand 8)))










After refinish it turned back to IWC...


----------



## Hessu

For sale currently here in Finland...









Seller wrote *a geniune Omega Automatic, working just fine* starting price 185€ and Buy it now 380€.

I wrote, yeah right a geniune fake! The chap said I'm bull*hiting and asked only proper remarks. Wrote back 1) Omega name in a badge, which is not even straight, 2) No Automatic mentioned at the dial, 3) paint job one of the worst I have seen 4) Hands are no Omega hands. The seller admitted I may be right in all 4 cases, but it is an Omega 565, or he thinks so. I do have my doubt on that also. Did not give any more pics (only one pic is for free at the site). 
I was never intrested in to buy this, but put on the remarks, so that no starting watch collector do not fall for it.

Also the indexes are crap, it has never been an Omega dial. Even the case does not look like Omega, but hard to say for sure when dial is so bad. Still on for sale, but starter lowered to 120€, no more Buy it now price.


----------



## Cobia

Marrick said:


> This was on ebay some time back - its been posted before:


LOL pure gold.


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## aditya

laikrodukas said:


>


Hmmm...... I would have gone for a different coloured sketch pen :-d


----------



## Sparcster

Marrick said:


> This was on ebay some time back - its been posted before:


Damn you Marrick... I was just about to post this... ;-)

That said... I just spent an age trying to find the thread with it on.... when I did, I found the pic had been lost... :roll:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/what-beauty-i-know-where-im-going-my-next-redial-658558.html

Seele had posted an equally good one..


----------



## JP71624

I see these ALL the time and they drive me nuts.


----------



## laikrodukas

afterschool watercolor workshop?


----------



## threeputtbogey

radger said:


> Here's another Omega which appeared on Ebay a while back.
> It has also been posted before but it is worth seeing again.


Is no one else in awe of the cursive on the seamaster? Just me?


----------



## laikrodukas

Looks like not a redial but still... What the heck is this 

40s dial, 70s hands and 80s case?


----------



## Bazzab

This is a Ukraine Pocket watch conversion but why paint it like this ! Why!








B

B


----------



## aditya

Bazzab said:


> This is a Ukraine Pocket watch conversion but why paint it like this ! Why!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B
> 
> B


Dont you know? This was the Tsar of Russia's pet dragon's watch.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

laikrodukas said:


> Looks like not a redial but still... What the heck is this
> 
> 40s dial, 70s hands and 80s case?


This takes the prize.
Not even the case is Oyster!
Water Resistant? On an 'Oyster'?
Perpetual??
Hands??
Cyclops??
Day/Date?? Where is day?


----------



## saxoo

Seller clearly states that the dial is a "bit" reworked  at least it's a minimalistic approach


----------



## saxoo

Etsy....


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

saxoo said:


> View attachment 1583779
> 
> 
> Etsy....


lol
love the sub second - think ahead. lol


----------



## Shum

I see nothing wrong with these dials.

All my ebay watches look like this...


----------



## Tomcat1960

Shum said:


> I see nothing wrong with these dials.
> 
> All my ebay watches look like this...


Yes - but then, you'd even redial an Olma ;-)

Best
Tomcat


----------



## Shum

Tomcat1960 said:


> Yes - but then, you'd even redial an Olma ;-)
> 
> Best
> Tomcat


Yeah and I was thinking of redialing my wrist and putting it on eBay. I bet I'll get at least $200.

If I sign it Rolex I just might get more...


----------



## Golipo

Really,
you can post almost any vintage Cuervo y Sobrinos wristwatch.
More than 95% around are fakes and as so, badly repainted.:roll:

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

Shum said:


> Yeah and I was thinking of redialing my wrist and putting it on eBay. I bet I'll get at least $200.
> 
> If I sign it Rolex I just might get more...


... only if you re-flanch it first. b-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## SilkeN

Not really ridiculius but funny

Let's make revolution:









It's a really nice watch a friend of mine bought it, because he like those dials and searched exact a watch out of this serie. Usually he disliked refreshed dials but in this case he has his personal smile inside by wearing this peace.

Kind regards Silke


----------



## madridgeback

Marrick said:


> This was on ebay some time back - its been posted before:


Now that's the stuff sheer quality lol


----------



## Bazzab

Heres another of the world famous Ukraine pocket watch conversions










This piece was inspired by a card game in Kiev

B


----------



## saxoo

Bazzab said:


> Heres another of the world famous Ukraine pocket watch conversions
> 
> This piece was inspired by a card game in Kiev
> 
> B


Maybe, but its not an omega!  and its even fairly priced at $550 LOL


----------



## saxoo

But beat this pre-flop all in omega PW :-d should really collect these pics:think:


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Junk, but you have to hand it to these people.
Truly immaculate dials and conversions.


----------



## laikrodukas

Tallented people, can't deny that


----------



## Tomcat1960

I like that Omega Cocktail deck ;-)


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

laikrodukas said:


> Tallented people, can't deny that


Absolutely
Reminds me of the fact, if all the virus writers in the world, worked for Microsoft, we would already be on Widows 1309


----------



## saxoo

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Junk, but you have to hand it to these people.
> Truly immaculate dials and conversions.


Yes, they really could make custom watches(if there is a market for it) without branding it and just clearly state it in the listing, something like custom bikes...got no problem with it if its "authentic" custom made, its just the wrong direction they're taking with painting trademarks on the dial.


----------



## madridgeback

madridgeback said:


> Now that's the stuff sheer quality lol


I have a 1950's avia that could do with a touch up and I think the Biro blue would really set the watch off I don't suppose anyone has this guy's contact details?


----------



## Apollonaught

This demonstrates how to keep a proper inventory of your watches when you run out of paper.Lol


----------



## laikrodukas

Got patina? 








http://www.focalprice.com/YW526X/EYKI_W3696G_Fashionable_Mans_Wrist_Watch.html


----------



## bobbee

laikrodukas said:


> Got patina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EYKI W3696G Fashionable Man's Wrist Watch


That reminds me, I'm running out of teabags!


----------



## laikrodukas

What a disaster 

ULYSSE NARDIN VINTAGE WATCH BEAUTIFUL CASE WITH FANCY LUGS!!! | eBay


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

I thyink this watch was posted here and removed my mods
Rule XX does not allow us to post fakes unles asking real or fake.
May be safer to remove
adam


----------



## laikrodukas

It's a fake?
I thought it is just ugly redial


----------



## madridgeback

laikrodukas said:


> What a disaster
> 
> ULYSSE NARDIN VINTAGE WATCH BEAUTIFUL CASE WITH FANCY LUGS!!! | eBay


It was probably a nice watch before the redial looks like an old Buren going on the look of the fancy lugs what a shame the watch is ruined


----------



## SpecialK47150

So what exactly is the problem here? Swear I'm not trolling, I just find it to look like it was manufactured that way, and that blue is gorgeous.



laikrodukas said:


> What a disaster
> 
> ULYSSE NARDIN VINTAGE WATCH BEAUTIFUL CASE WITH FANCY LUGS!!! | eBay


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Since there are several otherwatches in this thread falling into that category, I will leave it. Can't find any reference to it having been posted before here anyway.....

What's wrong with it? Mainly the fact that it is nowhere near original - even assuming that it is a UN. So, the bottom line is that (at least in the eyes of the purists), a pice of horological history has been devalued, if not destroyed. Yes, there are some people that find that sort of coloured dial aesthetic. For those, there is a large output of watches of all sorts of brands from India and the Ukraine to choose from. Mostly based on refurbished old watches rather than entirely newly made ones. And if after a while you don't like it any more, you can always sell it at a huge profit to some unexpecting poor sucker on fleabay.....

So, to recuperate, the bottom line is that there are two reasons to turn your nose up at this sort of thing:

1. it messes up decent vintage watches, a fair number of which looked good enough before this sort of thing was inflicted on them
2. it results in a lot of newbie collectors getting suckered

Hartmut Richter


----------



## bobbee

Adam is wrong, the thread was not permanently removed. The watch is not a fake, just a horribly "bright" paint job.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/real-ulysse-nardin-1071421.html#post8229679
Edit- actually, they are two different watches, but the same kind of paint job.
Adam meant the one in the linked thread though, as it was recently removed then "put back". I am not allowed by site rules 2 & 11 to discuss _on the forums_ the reason for this. 
How did he know about that?


----------



## laikrodukas

FULL HUNTER WWII BASE METAL POCKET WATCH FOR GERMAN MARKET BRASS DIAL TASCHENUHR | eBay

5 bidders for this ....?  
Shill?


----------



## jackruff

Huh...! I thought D'bay banned the listing of items with "that" symbol....as above - real? radium burn looks authentic... - hard to replicate??? really need to see movement...


----------



## Gumby992

laikrodukas said:


> FULL HUNTER WWII BASE METAL POCKET WATCH FOR GERMAN MARKET BRASS DIAL TASCHENUHR | eBay
> 
> 5 bidders for this ....?
> Shill?


Looks like a Molnija pocket watch modified to look like something else.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Gumby992 said:


> Looks like a Molnija pocket watch modified to look like something else.


Thats i a mighty strange piece.
Dial looks quite old, case looks more modern
A


----------



## bobbee

Dial looks faked. Not radium dial or hands, so not radium burnt.
This has been deliberately "aged" to look old, very funny marks at the hour markers, looks to be almost double stamped, too-big sub second hand. Poor stamping on the swastika on the dial. 
Maybe some gullible fool will buy it, you get all sorts haunting the internet.


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs

As a Certina lover.. I instantly felt my eyes burning when seeing this. Worst part is 22 people bid on it until this point.


----------



## laikrodukas

These "dial in black" watches are very common at least now. And they sell


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Looks like fleabay has removed the auction - the link doesn't work for me any more. Very likely the best thing that could have happened.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## DragonDan

Sad to say, it didn't take me long to find these two in my archives:


----------



## dexvd

Like Omega I don't even bother looking at Girard Perregaux watches anymore because its seems there are more franken watches and redials than original watches in good condition. But here are some redials I have came across previously that are still popping up on eBay that I actually like.

















This is my all time fave, might actually buy one sometime but they usually go for 300-400...


----------



## madridgeback

LoveSexAndDrugs said:


> As a Certina lover.. I instantly felt my eyes burning when seeing this. Worst part is 22 people bid on it until this point.
> 
> View attachment 1626598


To be honest this looks like a nice watch to me I am glad you guys have got my back until i know a bit more


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Looks like Certina's answer to the Movado Museum Watch.....! :-d

Hartmut Richter


----------



## cd1963

I saw this in the Bay. I wasn't aware of this partnership. :-s

IWC?


----------



## bobbee

cd1963 said:


> I saw this in the Bay. I wasn't aware of this partnership. :-s
> 
> IWC?


At least the "marriage is mentioned.
Can't see the marks inside the case back as they are out of focus, but I want to see what this one goes for!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

cd1963 said:


> I saw this in the Bay. I wasn't aware of this partnership. :-s
> 
> IWC?


Seems a complete Franken to me.
IWC dial?, Gruen movement that does not fit the dial (look at subseconds)
Not sure what you are buying at all??


----------



## Shum

A spare parts watch at best.


----------



## SpecialK47150

Is this a redial? My wife is a Girl Scout Troop leader so if this odd legitimate it'd be perfect for her.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131290028962&alt=web


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

SpecialK47150 said:


> Is this a redial? My wife is a Girl Scout Troop leader so if this odd legitimate it'd be perfect for her.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131290028962&alt=web


I think not.
It is original.
a


----------



## Datreedude

I found this Croton PW on the Bay, at first I said not too bad looking, and then I looked at the seconds ring, and I literally said what the f*€£!








It's like they cut the picture of a watch out of a magazine, and then just glued on the dial!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

Hey Datreedude,

Its 6.40 - 1.25 ish.

Regards,


----------



## laikrodukas

Holy moly it's like a watch in a watch in a watch in a... :O :O


----------



## Habitant

Unbeatable. One for my friends sdasurrey (put away that El Primero!) and Hartmut (King Zenith)


----------



## laikrodukas

What the h... it looks good


----------



## aditya

Habitant said:


> Unbeatable. One for my friends sdasurrey (put away that El Primero!) and Hartmut (King Zenith)


Please do not mock this watch. It is an el-rimero, much rarer than your commonplace el-primero


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, someone obviously swallowed a letter there. What makes it far more interesting and rare is that someone managed to turn a _lepine _(small seconds opposite crown) movement into a _savonette _(small seconds at right angles to the crown) movement.....;-)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## laikrodukas

Pure crapy-land dream










ANTIQUE Mans OMEGA MILITARY WW2 style 1947 WATCH 23.4 SC 1940&apos;s *RARE Boy Size* | eBay


----------



## bobbee

Sellers description of the dial; "The dial is a wonderful white colour with raised markers and raised Omega Logo, as was the assembly process at the time, it is suggested that the dial has been re-finished with red numerals, and pure white background. The colouring has a medical watch feel to it, which again is quite sought after."

"Suggested" LOL!


----------



## Shum

Now small is rare... I need to remember to mention this on my next date...


----------



## Habitant

I saw this and felt very, very very depressed. I want to buy it just to put it right… but then I wake up and I can smell coffee.


----------



## busmatt

How about this one?

original?

Matt


----------



## Habitant

Not original. I see that the listing has ended and find it hard to believe that it was a genuine completed, not a shill bid sale. Disgusting.


busmatt said:


> How about this one?
> 
> original?
> 
> Matt


----------



## Habitant

Wow. A lot of naive folks out there. This went for £190! Now it will need a £100 re-dial and £50 service. A expensive deal for a modest (albeit sweet) watch. But bought by someone with a significant eBay watch habit, so mazel tov to him, I guess.


bobbee said:


> Sellers description of the dial; "The dial is a wonderful white colour with raised markers and raised Omega Logo, as was the assembly process at the time, it is suggested that the dial has been re-finished with red numerals, and pure white background. The colouring has a medical watch feel to it, which again is quite sought after."
> 
> "Suggested" LOL!


----------



## cd1963

Look again. It went for £295. That's a small fortune.


----------



## Habitant

Sorry, £190 was for the Omega we'd been discussing earlier, the one with the hand drawn red numbers. As opposed to £295 for the hideous red dial Omega.


cd1963 said:


> Look again. It went for £295. That's a small fortune.


----------



## Apollonaught

I.W.C (in water closet)
FOR Parts Repair IWC Schaffhausen CAL 89 Manual Winding MEN


----------



## Habitant

Like the seller's ID for this item, very appropriate, although 'watch-yer-back' would be more accurate&#8230;



Apollonaught said:


> I.W.C (in water closet)
> FOR Parts Repair IWC Schaffhausen CAL 89 Manual Winding MEN


----------



## laikrodukas

What the hell is this? :|










OMEGA WATCH | eBay


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, it's certainly no redial. They actually used to make them like that at some stage:

Favorite ETA Valjoux 7750 watch?

...but the dial seems to be rather less than perfect from what I can see. And when I read "The watch is 1 year old..." in the advert and can't remember that sort of model in the Omega range in the last few years, I would say: cheap fake!


----------



## Datreedude

That's one of them Schaff Mausen's


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbee

Why would this watch need an extra knurled crown at the "4" position?


----------



## slcbbrown

Great thread-- educational and funny.


----------



## laikrodukas

A penetrated Omega 










VINTAGE 14K GOLD OMEGA ENGRAVED SKELETON MASONIC SKULL MEN&apos;S WRIST WATCH SWISS | eBay


----------



## Marrick

Oh dear


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Too bad - Halloween is only just over.....! 

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Shum

Here is a famous brand and it looks like they had the dog in to do the dials that day...

(Revue)


----------



## RonD.

Good stuff! I couldn't find the pic, but I had a Central watch and sent the dial out to get redone... it came back with Caravelle on it!!!! I guess they didn't have a "Central" stamp so they just decided to put a different name on it! Ron


----------



## laikrodukas

Is this ok? :|
Ugliest watch I've seen recently










Pre-owned Omega Speedmaster Automatic Chronograph Wrist Watch - Caliber 1151 | eBay


----------



## bobbee

That's not a redial. It's the 1996 Schumacher.
Also known as the "reduced Speedy", and the "Speedmaster Day-Date".


----------



## laikrodukas

Looks like one of those jaragar and co chronos with fake subdials


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

laikrodukas said:


> Looks like one of those jaragar and co chronos with fake subdials


looks 100% correct to me.
its a nice dial


----------



## laikrodukas

Yes made my homework and it is correct but ugly as hell


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

laikrodukas said:


> Yes made my homework and it is correct but ugly as hell


in your opinion.


----------



## Shum

I have bad taste so it looks rather good to me.


----------



## laikrodukas

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> in your opinion.


Yes, just like in Your case when You say it's nice


----------



## tobytobes

troll. no way u didn't know that was a gen omega. its a classic as well. eight moving functions on a watch that u can get for less than a grand. come on!


----------



## laikrodukas

Are You ok? I do not like it, You like it, what's the problem here?


----------



## Der Amf

laikrodukas said:


> Are You ok? I do not like it, You like it, what's the problem here?


I'm lost, did you think it was cack-handed redial or not?


----------



## bobbee

Der Amf said:


> I'm lost, did you think it was cack-handed redial or not?


\

I believe Laikrodukas was replying to tobytobes' post


----------



## laikrodukas

Yes I did think it's a redial at best


----------



## Bazzab

Just another jazzed up Elgin!!o|

B


----------



## JP71624

I keep running into the same seller on my eBay searches, offering glossy 1940's-1960's electric blue and cherry red Hamiltons and such. It drives me crazy. I could post his whole store on here, but I won't...


----------



## armian

but.... how? wt..f? 
Sky is the limit i geuss.. 
But some remove all.. and keep the pin


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## armian

Something more abstract  
Seller described this piece as watch of ex-military recruit.. 
Le arte..


----------



## Stewpot

Every third vintage Omega on _that_ popular auction site seems to be a redial at the moment! So many dodgy screen printed logos and mis-printed indices and markers!


----------



## aditya

armian said:


> Something more abstract
> Seller described this piece as watch of ex-military recruit..
> Le arte..
> View attachment 2263658


Must have been a very lonely recruit......


----------



## armian

Or really ugly one  
It could be also somebody with overrated painting skills.


----------



## Hessu

At Thailand they've got everything... even screwdown caseback Respirators! 
Pic taken from eBay.









For all who are not familiar with Zenith, Respirator is a square model and there is no caseback. movement comes out from dial side.

At attachment a real Respirator


----------



## SilkeN

Puhh Hessu ..knowledge helps. I'm not fit in wrist watches and the dial itself looks legit for me. I'm very happy that wrong email dials are quite easy to detect.


Kind regards Silke


----------



## madridgeback

Shum said:


> View attachment 1936098
> 
> Here is a famous brand and it looks like they had the dog in to do the dials that day...
> 
> (Revue)


Very stylish


----------



## Buzz224

laikrodukas said:


> A penetrated Omega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VINTAGE 14K GOLD OMEGA ENGRAVED SKELETON MASONIC SKULL MEN&apos;S WRIST WATCH SWISS | eBay


That is incredibly creepy, I wouldn't have it in the house.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

Ok Omega 
That must be most frankenoided Omega i have seen yet

Omega Gents Watch | eBay


----------



## Habitant

Some of the 'Zenith' 'Respirators' on this eBay seller's list have been there for 3 years now&#8230; still looking for around $600 each. Speaks volumes for just how low costs in Thailand are, I guess. What utter rubbish.



Hessu said:


> At Thailand they've got everything... even screwdown caseback Respirators!
> Pic taken from eBay.
> 
> View attachment 2274970
> 
> 
> For all who are not familiar with Zenith, Respirator is a square model and there is no caseback. movement comes out from dial side.
> 
> At attachment a real Respirator


----------



## base615

One to rival the Oris:


----------



## Habitant

This disaster is, first of all, the wrong movement for the case number. Second of all, the dial shown was from a centre seconds movement. In fact it looks exactly the same as the dial of my cal 283 (centre seconds), aside from the fact that some idiot has pulled off the '6' and drilled through for a sub second hand. Charming. The hands are, obviously, laughably wrong. A total disaster, but 'we' are glad that he finds it charming. I wonder if he'll hit his reserve, which is no doubt entirely unrealistic, seeing as he clearly has no idea about what the watch is. Etc.



laikrodukas said:


> Ok Omega
> That must be most frankenoided Omega i have seen yet
> 
> Omega Gents Watch | eBay


----------



## busmatt

The question is WHY OH WHY? 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stewpot

Those enamelled seamaster efforts are horrendous! On a par with the Rolex Oysterdates with the 'Roulette wheel' dial. Tragic.


----------



## busmatt

Stewpot said:


> Those enamelled seamaster efforts are horrendous! On a par with the Rolex Oysterdates with the 'Roulette wheel' dial. Tragic.


Too true Stewpot, they're lovely watches without all the embellishments

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Bodyblue

Bazzab said:


> Just another jazzed up Elgin!!o|
> 
> B


I know EXACTLY the seller you mean.......but he seems to sell the dumb things for fairly high prices. The old Deco watches that have some sort of interesting or unusual dial always bring higher prices but the re-dials can be really painful to a collector.


----------



## JP71624

Original, quality Bulova right here...


----------



## JP71624

The ad describes this one as captivating and rare. I'd say...


----------



## armian

Jizz
the only what's missing: Orange nato strap.. and Orange dial


----------



## Apollonaught

A touch of polly filler and who`s going to know.............


----------



## german

What Has Been Seen Cannot Be Unseen..

What has been painted cannot be unpainted


----------



## Marrick

I know its hideous - but that would have been really hard to do!


----------



## Shum

Yeah that's great and I'd wear that any day. |>


----------



## bobbee

german said:


> *What Has Been Seen Cannot Be Unseen..
> 
> What has been painted cannot be unpainted
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 2908394


Scott recently tried to be my "Secret Santa" with the Bulova auto, I just hope no-one will try to be a "Secret _*Satan*_" with this one!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

With that colour plus the moonphase, it reminds me of the Nebra sky disk.....

Nebra sky disk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(That has actually recently been used for watches - a friend of the family has a quartz watch with a copy of that disk as a dial.)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## cd1963

Wow that Nebraska Sky disk is fascinating. Thanks for sharing Hartmut.

Charlie


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Thanks for the appreciation but it's the Nebra sky disk (not Nebraska). Nebra is in Saxony-Anhalt, central Germany. It certainly has a fascinating history.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## madridgeback

JP71624 said:


> Original, quality Bulova right here...


Now that's what you call a relume


----------



## laikrodukas

Turkey edition Omega


----------



## laikrodukas

Timezoned Zenith PW 

Vintage Antique Zenith Gold World Time Zone GMT Pocket Watch Central Dial Work | eBay


----------



## Freddo_in_Oz

I'll see your Omega and raise you one Omooga...


----------



## busmatt

And a SteamMaster to boot

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Betadingo

Now I want an Omooga. Only an archive extract will prove it's "Offally Certimafied"


----------



## busmatt

And a Chromometer

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## busmatt

Why oh why, what's with all the Omegas? 

Matt


Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas

Ameba


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## simpletreasures

busmatt said:


> Why oh why, what's with all the Omegas?
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


OK, no Omoogas here


----------



## laikrodukas

Just 500 GBP and it's Yours! 
Wait no more


----------



## dj898

Here's my card. Shut up and take my money!


----------



## mkws

This beauty is still listed on eBay, i don't know why...:-d


----------



## bobbee

Another potato print.


----------



## laikrodukas

Lol quite cool


----------



## simpletreasures

*I kinda like this one, described as the "Bulova Rocket Ship" dial.







*


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Hahaha
more like golfmaster


----------



## laikrodukas

Lowstarting at only 180GBP, great investement


----------



## mkws

This beauty is still on eBay...







Note: this isn't a Longines, but... a Soviet Pobeda. 
I don't know what was the maker of that watch thinking, but it could be something like that:
When you have a Pobeda with a ruined dial, best drill a hole for sub-second in a fake Longines dial and use that dial, as if not enough Pobeda dials were out there.
Oh, and advertise the watch as a rare Pobeda with a genuine Longines dial. Yes, this might just do the trick.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

In that case, is there really a movement inside?!

(This one provides an entirely different interpretation for the term "Orange Monster".....!!)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## mkws

I have no idea what's inside that, and given how nasty it looks outside, I guess I don't want to know.


----------



## mkws

Here comes another beauty, this time from South America:


----------



## mkws

And when you thought it cannot get any worse when it comes to redials, let me reassure you that it can...


----------



## WAMZ4

Freddo_in_Oz said:


> I'll see your Omega and raise you one Omooga...


I think Homer Simpson wears this watch.


----------



## Border-Reiver

mkws said:


> And when you thought it cannot get any worse when it comes to redials, let me reassure you that it can...
> View attachment 4519266


Nevertheless, I like that stick-out-crown for better winding comfort.


----------



## pmwas

Omooga Steammaster Offaly Certimafied Chronometer... Looks like some sort of joke, and a good one, I think


----------



## mkws

It's a chromometer, not a chronometer...


----------



## pmwas

mkws said:


> It's a chromometer, not a chronometer...


Even better  See how brain sees what it wants to see? ive checked the chromometer twice and seemed allright


----------



## Severin

Some of the beauties shown on this thread approach "so bad it's good" status (Omega golfmaster comes to mind). While not a redial per se, the "touch up" performed by a well intentioned parishioner/ volunteer in Spain to a 100 year old painting comes to mind as a bit of an analogue. See below for before and after shot. (Although they were a bit rough on her at first, I hear that tourism in the small town where the painting is located has boomed as of late as people flock to see the "after" version).


----------



## HACKER7

Severin said:


> Some of the beauties shown on this thread approach "so bad it's good" status (Omega golfmaster comes to mind). While not a redial per se, the "touch up" performed by a well intentioned parishioner/ volunteer in Spain to a 100 year old painting comes to mind as a bit of an analogue. See below for before and after shot. (Although they were a bit rough on her at first, I hear that tourism in the small town where the painting is located has boomed as of late as people flock to see the "after" version).
> View attachment 4546538


They could have at least put the beard on. It would have hid a few imperfections. OMG.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

When I first saw that (in the news, not on this forum), I was reminded of Mr. Bean and "Whistler's Mother".....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## laikrodukas

Long time no see, Mr. DialDestroyer


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Yeah, makes me want one instantly. The ultimate deal clincher is original green lug pins, though.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Hartmut Richter said:


> is original green lug pins, though.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Counterfeit - the original would have had 'gang-green'

Haha


----------



## mkws

OK, this one used to be a GUB Glashutte...







The listing describes it as having a "hand-painted dial". Well, at least that's some honesty from the seller...
I find portraits of dictators on watches repulsive, but in terms of being "ridiculous", this one fits here just perfectly.


----------



## mkws

And one more "hand-painted" piece...


----------



## dj898

mkws said:


> And one more "hand-painted" piece...
> View attachment 4739090


if my eyes playing tricks on me or is that arm is hand painted? @[email protected]


----------



## Habitant

"Elegant professionally refinished two tone dial (not original from factory) signed "Omega" with trademark Omega symbol below the 12, arabic figures." This little beauty has been on eBay for months and months and months. I just don't get why it's not selling! BIN USD $1500! Act now and get your very own piece of history!!!!


----------



## laikrodukas

Wow. It is really a piece of art. Not to mention almost broke of lug


----------



## Habitant

Really, so much is wrong with it&#8230; look at the hour hand, brutally chopped off before its prime. Ouch. The crack in the case. At least it's silver, so an easy fix. But the dial is really awful. And the fact that it's not straight in the case suggests there are more pleasures within.

If it were going for $50, it might be worth fixing up. But $1500 is simply stupid silly talk.



laikrodukas said:


> Wow. It is really a piece of art. Not to mention almost broke of lug


----------



## Bazzab

OH Dear! Why ???


----------



## busmatt

Bazzab said:


> OH Dear! Why ???
> 
> View attachment 4747154


MY EYES,MY EYES!!!!!, THAT WAS A LOVELY WATCH ONCE!!! WHY???

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas

4 days out and people are happily willing to pay 315GBP+


----------



## laikrodukas

Not really sure how to comment this one...


----------



## busmatt

My Eyes, My Eyes,

Vintage Cyma Watch with Samurai Dial and skull shaped lugs | eBay








Matt


----------



## Habitant

They obviously meant to create a Seamaster... the tide's out.



laikrodukas said:


> Not really sure how to comment this one...


----------



## mkws

Poor Cyma... The dial on that Pie-Pan looks like it's melting... Looks like it's straight out of Salvador Dali's paintings.


----------



## laikrodukas

Described as 1943 Omega, Very Rare

Some LSD 40s eh?


----------



## busmatt

laikrodukas said:


> Described as 1943 Omega, Very Rare
> 
> Some LSD 40s eh?


Now that's one Omega that can be described as "MINT"

Badum Tish

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## laikrodukas

???


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Beats me too. Can't find anything on "Frög" in mikrolisk.....:think:

Hartmut Richter


(PS: ;-))


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

busmatt said:


> Now that's one Omega that can be described as "MINT"
> 
> Badum Tish
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


"MINT" as in *color* of the dial, nothing to do with condition


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Hartmut Richter said:


> Beats me too. Can't find anything on "Frög" in mikrolisk.....:think:
> 
> Hartmut Richter
> 
> (PS: ;-))


And made in Great Britain.
Great Britain is still making watches


----------



## demonfinder

I know the kids have broken up in the U.K for the school holidays- and can get bored easily but parents must instruct them not to blinge up grandads old watches when he`s having a quick nap!






Still I suppose future generations of craftsmen have to serve an apprenticship to hone their skills .. God help us.


----------



## laikrodukas

18K gold connie and they manage to spend $10 on redial "job"?


----------



## laikrodukas

Boy oh boy...


----------



## SW2201

Available at your favourite WUS...https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-zenith-roze-gold-18k-chrono-156-vintage-1998690.html


----------



## SW2201

And this on fleabay...https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-zenith-roze-gold-18k-chrono-156-vintage-1998690.html


----------



## Ozme

Oh my god. It comes with a cute story, but oh my god.



> "This watch belonged to my old friend, he at the time of the USSR very much wanted Orient watch, but couldn't buy himself them, and here he decided to draw an inscription on the dial, it carried them 10 years! now he bought the real Orient, and this watch gave me.But alas they aren't necessary to me, and decided them to sell they hope will rabovat the new owner"











Ussr Raketa Zero Guarantee Mechanical 2609 HA Soviet Chrome | eBay


----------



## xzqt

laikrodukas said:


> ???


What the ......!


----------



## Ozme

Oh, you poor thing


----------



## laikrodukas

Not really sure if this is redial?
Mickey looks very quality done :/


----------



## simpletreasures

Ozme said:


> Oh, you poor thing
> 
> View attachment 4969561


Hey, that was "specially done" for the guy who invented "popcorn" ceilings!


----------



## saltddirk

What about this one?
Legit?









D


----------



## Bazzab

But why did a Gator have give up its skin to help to produce this!!


----------



## Bazzab

Bobbee

|>


----------



## simpletreasures

*It's just "Crazy"












*


----------



## laikrodukas

A candidate for redial
Someone cleaned the dial for good


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

simpletreasures said:


> *It's just "Crazy"
> View attachment 5114290
> View attachment 5114314
> *


Genuine made bt Frank Muller - Master of Complications - called 'crazy hours'
https://www.franckmuller.com/en/collections/ladies-collection/crazy-hours/


----------



## laikrodukas

Did You read the link ??? They promote replica version and have a link to online shop that was closed by US federal court...
Just please do not ban me for pointing this out :O


----------



## busmatt

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Genuine made bt Frank Muller - Master of Complications - called 'crazy hours'
> https://www.franckmuller.com/en/collections/ladies-collection/crazy-hours/


And a very clever complication it is to.

Matt


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

busmatt said:


> And a very clever complication it is to.
> 
> Matt


Yes its a mighty nice piece
Not sure what was incorrect with first link, but Frank Muller is the genuine manufacturer


----------



## busmatt

We've all seen pocket watches with a red 24h scale inside the 12h one,

Well I can't quite put my finger on it but I think something is amiss here









Matt


----------



## Shum

I bet the guy who did that was very proud of himself and showed it off to all his friends...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Shum said:


> I bet the guy who did that was very proud of himself and showed it off to all his friends...


He was a training officer at Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, used it for teaching cadets the 24 hour clock.

Its a famous piece

adam


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I think that it has to do with the fact that the "Swiss made" should be right at the bottom, outside the _minuterie_..... Evidently a redial!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## laikrodukas

How does one make a "RARE" watch?
Well You just repaint it so it becomes "left handed". Uh WOW!!!










RARE RIGHT HAND! 1948 BULOVA &apos;Seabee&apos; 10BCC MILITARY STYLE SWISS WATCH | eBay


----------



## trim

laikrodukas said:


> How does one make a "RARE" watch?
> Well You just repaint it so it becomes "left handed". Uh WOW!!!


That ebay ID is owned by someone who used to post here on f11. Quite knowledgeable chap. I wonder why...


----------



## demonfinder

I think the dial may be original ...just put on wrongly after the Chinese movement had been serviced :0)


----------



## laikrodukas

And whats his nickname here?


----------



## simpletreasures

*If there was a "Award" for bad taste or "What were they thinking" I think this could be a multiple award winner!

Check out the automobile "undercoating" they used on the case.














*


----------



## laikrodukas

Frankenega to the max 


























And there is no inner caseback photo for some reason


----------



## Mirius

laikrodukas said:


> Frankenega to the max
> 
> And there is no inner caseback photo for some reason


Redial?


----------



## laikrodukas

I think it's enamel and original but the full package is so wrong...


----------



## Mirius

Recased but otherwise genuine Omega would be my guess. Candidate for a most ridiculous recase thread perhaps?


----------



## laikrodukas

Maybe it's a good idea. To have a separate thread for fantasy watches


----------



## Mirius

Making a wearable watch out of an uncased movement isn't a bad thing.


----------



## trim

Mirius said:


> Making a wearable watch out of an uncased movement isn't a bad thing.


I agree, lots of beautiful historic movements left over after the watches have been vandalised by the gold scrappers. Better to salvage and re-case than discard in my opinion. Of course, one ought to be sympathetic to the period and not be deceptive about it - that is where the problem lies.


----------



## laikrodukas

While the watch looks nice, it's still franken, mixed 20s and 50s


----------



## Mirius

But not a redial


----------



## mkws

NOOOO! WHY?!







It's an All Guard... Well, it used to be. Waterproof, shockproof, but not redialproof.


----------



## mkws

Bombay Special gone too far:







This beauty costs only...$3000.


----------



## Charon

Spotted this gem out in the wild the other day.


----------



## simpletreasures

Ugly dial......








Matches the ugly car!!!


----------



## bobbee

I want them both.


----------



## simpletreasures

Well, the watch can be had on the bay.............

The car can be found by the hundreds at the scrapyard.


----------



## Frospike38

Not a redial but something is very wrong..lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simpletreasures

Chinese Special. At least they can spell Quartz. :-0

Available at 99cent stores near you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fungus_am0nguz

*Re: I think this was one of a special run Waltham produced for the Kindergarten's of America...*

LOL. Now that is a horrible redial.


----------



## demonfinder

*Re: I think this was one of a special run Waltham produced for the Kindergarten's of America...*

Modern craftsmanship at it`s finest -even going to the trouble of inventing a new lume colour and having a go with his Amazon etching kit on the case back.
If only the U.K hadn`t shut it`s technical colleges back in the 1980`s we`d still be up there with the likes of the Ukraine and India -possibly.















Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## rubbersoul

Frospike38 said:


> Not a redial but something is very wrong..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well at least it has "long life battery" lol


----------



## Habitant

They just sorta missed the numbers&#8230; oh, and the colour. But it's only $1 000. There'll be no thanks given for this turkey.


----------



## simpletreasures




----------



## laikrodukas

Sat.an calling


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Now that one looks like a real classic! Just can't decide whether greek or roman.....

A pity they decided to paint away the 6:00, though.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## ares85




----------



## Border-Reiver

Frospike38 said:


> Not a redial but something is very wrong..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on, be fair! How would you struggle if you were trying to make a living on faking chinese watches


----------



## Kru Chris

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIQUE-PATEK-PHILIPPE-CO-GENEVA-SOLID-14K-GOLD-CHRONOGRAPH-1875-/351579602204?hash=item51dbc6fd1c:g:v6AAAOSweuxWSHGN

"Uniqueness" taken to new extremes - which PP never went to. Doubt there is much genuine PP in this watch. The ddial is wonderful for being 140 years old, isn't it?

Why doesn't Ebay ban such sellers? I suspect it's one organization and now they moved from Ukraine and Poland to Bulgaria and Germany. Lots of fakes coming from Bulgaria. And Germany sounds "respectable", doesn't it?


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, although the entire watch is somewhat atrocious, I think the dial may well be genuine and original to the movement. It's mainly the case that is a modern contraption. If it has been decased for melting purposes (UUUUUUGGGGGHHH!!!!!!), it is a reasonable way of reusing the movement and dial but it is certainly not worth as much as advertised. However, I am not sure it belongs here in the "redial" section.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## simpletreasures

Pretty sure Bulova never made this dial.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

I am 100% confident that they did not


----------



## simpletreasures

Here's one done under the 12 year old apprenticeship program, the dial is bad enough but you should see what they're asking for it.........







but they insist that it has that "RARE" Bulova brown dial.


----------



## thoth

Ummmm....yeah.... Kind of makes you want to poke your eyes out.....


----------



## thoth

The seller in Bulgaria seems that this is a picture of US President A Johnson..... I guess I missed him in history class. So rare of a watch the President vanished from history after it was made.


----------



## thoth

Amazing what a Bulgarian and a printer can do these days..... Bruno Loerzer....





Here is Gandhi to help balance it all out.....


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Ah yes - another chap awarded the "Blue Max" (_Ordre pour le Mérite_)..... The most famous of those of course being _Rittmeister Freiherr_ Manfred von Richthofen (the "Red Baron").

Hartmut Richter


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Charon




----------



## Shum

Same Bulgarian.


----------



## thoth

HA HA .......I saw that one too last night. Nothing but the best from that seller. I guess these dials are less offensive at least then the badly done WW2 german ones with SS all over them.


----------



## aditya

laikrodukas said:


>


??????????????????????????????


----------



## Hartmut Richter

That's the poor man's Memovox: it can only be set to 14:50, and only on days with 31 hours - but that hardly matters because even then, it will ring so quietly, you are bound to overhear it.....:roll:

Hartmut Richter


----------



## doggbiter

Charon said:


> View attachment 6360009


Wake me at half past handshake, but no later than a quarter to poison.


----------



## stubborndonkey

laikrodukas said:


>


seems legit  haha


----------



## aditya

perhaps it's for people who only sleep for 31 minutes.

PS. A little bit of research shows that horses only sleep in 15 minute chunks.........


----------



## jackruff

laikrodukas said:


>


Are we sure this is a redial...?? A memovox would have 2 crowns....Looks like a date feature to me in the same fashion as a memovox...?


----------



## Ticonderoga

dexvd said:


> Like Omega I don't even bother looking at Girard Perregaux watches anymore because its seems there are more franken watches and redials than original watches in good condition. But here are some redials I have came across previously that are still popping up on eBay that I actually like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my all time fave, might actually buy one sometime but they usually go for 300-400...


I don't see anything ridiculous about this dial; I'd buy it.


----------



## laikrodukas

jackruff said:


> Are we sure this is a redial...?? A memovox would have 2 crowns....Looks like a date feature to me in the same fashion as a memovox...?


no idea, its on ebay and called memovox


----------



## aditya

jackruff said:


> Are we sure this is a redial...?? A memovox would have 2 crowns....Looks like a date feature to me in the same fashion as a memovox...?


Looks like you are right. Well spotted sir!

grande-date-jaeger-lecoultre-vintage-calendrier-date-1950


----------



## laikrodukas

This must be how it should look like


----------



## KasperDK

Granted it's a small picture, and i'm no expert but doesn't that look a little odd? CERTINA DS2 Turtle | eBay


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Sorry, I should come clean here. When I saw that, I knew instantly that it wasn't really a Memovox (dial goes to 31, not 12 vor 24; no second crown). At the same time, in the vein of the thread, I still can't believe that it left the factory that way so I decided to go slightly over the top in my criticism.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## laikrodukas

I think it was just a paint session at school.

"_Dear children, tomorow we will paint watch dials. Please bring one from Your dad's watch_" she said to the 3rd grade pupils.


----------



## simpletreasures

My first reaction..............What the heck??????????







Here's my "what the heck" face.


----------



## KasperDK




----------



## thoth

Ummmmm can't use words to describe this.....



Only the best comes from Argentina.....


----------



## Charon

Yikes , comes to mind.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Looks like they picked a dino of a movement to make a dino of a watch.....!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## simpletreasures

Is that Enzo I hear rolling over in his grave?


----------



## watermanxxl

thoth said:


> Ummmmm can't use words to describe this.....
> 
> 
> 
> Only the best comes from Argentina.....


Worst..."open heart"...ever.


----------



## thoth

watermanxxl said:


> Worst..."open heart"...ever.


What they did was heartless..... Sorry for the bad joke.... The watch made me do it.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## efauser

Here's one for the dyslexic collector.


----------



## NWP627

efauser said:


> Here's one for the dyslexic collector.
> View attachment 6501770


This one has to be worth a fortune with that factory error right on the dial where everyone can see it! :think:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, normally I complain about the paint creeping up the sides of the applied indices on redials. We seem to have the opposite problem here.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## thoth

The redial is so bad that even the paint wants nothing to do with the dial and is running away.


----------



## thoth

The precision of the dial seems a little lacking. The seller though does admit to the generic case, band, and back but hey it has a great OMAX band that makes up for that. Only a little wear to the plating.


----------



## Apollonaught

Not so much a redial,but kinda funny


----------



## Border-Reiver

TISSOT *SAE*STAR - the guy has 100% postive with over 3000 feedbacks. Hallelujah!

Hau TISSOT SEASTAR Automatic, Cal. Tissot 2481, um 1967


----------



## simpletreasures

A new candidate from Israel...........


----------



## thoth

simpletreasures said:


> A new candidate from Israel...........
> 
> View attachment 6616714


Looks totally original to me....oh wait....I'm not on crack so no...it sucks.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watermanxxl

simpletreasures said:


> A new candidate from Israel...........
> 
> View attachment 6616714


Actually, that's not so bad...it could be considered "vintage". Potential there if you could put a copy of an original photo on the dial...


----------



## laikrodukas

Meet the Royal Hedgehog


----------



## thoth

I did not know logos were up for artist interpretation. This is like they did not even try very hard.


----------



## Hessu

A gem from Italian eBay! Enjoy!


----------



## aditya

laikrodukas said:


> Meet the Royal Hedgehog


I think someone scared the poor thing.

Kind regards

Aditya


----------



## Habitant

Oh baby! I like the way you use that marker pen. Oh baby!


----------



## demonfinder

Be quick to snap up this Polish eBay bargain -apparently from WW1.
It must be true as it has the war dates lovingly inscribed on the case back with what may be an imaginary soldiers name.















Personally I have my doubts -indeed the seller even dates the watch between 1920 and 1929 . How odd !
I had no idea Cyma had a factory in Germany either.
WW1 OLD GERMAN WATCH CYMA | eBay
Regards,
Demonfinder


----------



## Datreedude

I usually wouldn't nominate one of my watches for this category, but this redial is just too bad! Waiting for a replacement in the meantime...








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodMark

Omega Pocket Watch Custom Engraved Silver Dial 53mm Polished Case 4253489 | eBay


----------



## laikrodukas

Some funny stuff from Ukraine


----------



## typ73

I apologize if this is not 100% on topic, but I am very curious to get everyone's thoughts on this Revue cal 81 that I picked up a few months ago from a forum member. The seller indicated in advance that he thought it was a redial, and it was not a big investment, so I had no qualms about it whatsoever. However, what perplexes me most about this redial is the logo. I did a fairly extensive online image search and was not able to find a single Revue using that logo.


----------



## laikrodukas

Who cares about subdials anyway? Just stamp something over there and You are good to go


----------



## Habitant

Is it actually a Revue watch? It looks spookily like a Zenith Sporto, but for the "logo." It's not a very good dial, you may as well look into getting it re-done. I'm not familiar with a Revue logo like that - if you want more more comment, you may find you get more info if you re-post or ask the moderator to move this to its own thread, as it's probably not getting the attention you deserve.

Here's something closer to what it ought to look like&#8230;



typ73 said:


> I apologize if this is not 100% on topic, but I am very curious to get everyone's thoughts on this Revue cal 81 that I picked up a few months ago from a forum member. The seller indicated in advance that he thought it was a redial, and it was not a big investment, so I had no qualms about it whatsoever. However, what perplexes me most about this redial is the logo. I did a fairly extensive online image search and was not able to find a single Revue using that logo.


----------



## bobbee

typ73 said:


> I apologize if this is not 100% on topic, but I am very curious to get everyone's thoughts on this Revue cal 81 that I picked up a few months ago from a forum member. The seller indicated in advance that he thought it was a redial, and it was not a big investment, so I had no qualms about it whatsoever. However, what perplexes me most about this redial is the logo. I did a fairly extensive online image search and was not able to find a single Revue using that logo.
> 
> View attachment 6793994
> 
> 
> View attachment 6794122
> 
> 
> View attachment 6794138
> 
> 
> View attachment 6794154
> 
> 
> View attachment 6794162





> The seller indicated in advance that he thought it was a redial


Do tell?

That's not "paint creep" on the batons, more like tide marks.
I wonder if the "refinisher" put this into the tumble drier after completion?

Check the movement to see if it is a match with the make, Marvin, Revue.


----------



## typ73

I'm confident it's actually a Revue. I've had the case back off and taken a look at the movement, and although I am by no means knowledgeable enough to say whether or not all of its parts are original, it's marked as a Revue cal 81 and looks identical to photos of that movement I've found online. It's quite a pretty movement, actually.

Your advice about posting this to a different thread is a good idea, although I need to check the forum rules to see if that is allowed (doesn't it become a duplicate, or "cross" post at that point?). Anyway, I will check.

I think mine is probably closer to the Revue in this post due to the lack of an Arabic "12".
Anyone know anything about revue?



Habitant said:


> Is it actually a Revue watch? It looks spookily like a Zenith Sporto, but for the "logo." It's not a very good dial, you may as well look into getting it re-done. I'm not familiar with a Revue logo like that - if you want more more comment, you may find you get more info if you re-post or ask the moderator to move this to its own thread, as it's probably not getting the attention you deserve.
> 
> Here's something closer to what it ought to look like&#8230;


----------



## typ73

Tide marks... LOL! Permanent press or delicate cycle?

Yes, I found those an interesting "feature" of the repaint. Fortunately I have a very good macro lens and was able to properly capture them. 



bobbee said:


> Do tell?
> 
> That's not "paint creep" on the batons, more like tide marks.
> I wonder if the "refinisher" put this into the tumble drier after completion?
> 
> Check the movement to see if it is a match with the make, Marvin, Revue.


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## That_Guy

It's more like a destroyed dial, but ooooh boy it's a doozy. Currently on the bay. Here she is:


----------



## saltddirk

That_Guy said:


> It's more like a destroyed dial, but ooooh boy it's a doozy. Currently on the bay. Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 6987690


Ahrrrhaaa!
My heart breaks, such a beautiful original Glashjetti destroyed with a paintroller
D


----------



## simpletreasures

Ohhhh Baby!!! Not bad if you're looking for that "Bling Factor".....................


----------



## laikrodukas

Shake it, common shake it baby


----------



## Thinkfloyd

"Beautiful refurnished original dial"


----------



## demonfinder

Mmmm -my living room needs "re-furnishing" too.
Hopefully I will manage a more tasteful job of it than that dial re-painter 
I might go for a classy leather Chesterfield sofa
Demonfinder


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, I think that certainly either their hand or the watch was shaking when that dial was redone! Or even both.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Thinkfloyd

Redialed during an earthquake would be my guess!


----------



## busmatt

demonfinder said:


> Mmmm -my living room needs "re-furnishing" too.
> Hopefully I will manage a more tasteful job of it than that dial re-painter
> I might go for a classy leather Chesterfield sofa
> Demonfinder


What's wrong with Chesterfield?










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## redcow

Looks like someone suddenly dumped a large quantity of these on Vietnam, or possibly they are being made here. Have been seeing them from the south to the center of the country and beyond. 
Thick magnifying crystal. Note the "Switzerland Make" on one of them.


----------



## Horological_Dino

redcow said:


> Looks like someone suddenly dumped a large quantity of these on Vietnam, or possibly they are being made here. Have been seeing them from the south to the center of the country and beyond.
> Thick magnifying crystal. Note the "Switzerland Make" on one of them.
> View attachment 7040193


I visit Ho chi minh quite often and at the famous or rather "infamous" le cong kieu steeet, i see a lot of these. Any idea where these are coming from? Or are they being made there?


----------



## demonfinder

Nothing wrong with Chesterfields at all -They`re a touch of class !
Unlike that badly "re-furnished " dial :0)


----------



## redcow

This was intended as a reply to Horological_Dino don't know what happened!
I think they may be making them here but not sure. Will examine one next time I'm up to HCMC. Some nice pieces can still be found on Le Cong Kieu St but of course not the "Top End" brands. 
Mid and lower level pieces from the 60s and 70s are there if one pokes around in the less obvious shops. Picked up a very nice Roamer a few months ago. If you turn left off the Art Museum end of 
Le Cong Kieu and go down a block or two, on the left you may see a very short guy with a blanket on the sidewalk. Among the quartz knock-offs he always has 2 or 3 mechanicals; Elgins, Bulovas, Caravels 
and the like, usually in good condition and very reasonable. He can do a basic COA so they are always running. I've bought many from him and have given away them as gifts, all still running as far as I know. Happy hunting!


----------



## ramdawg

Thinkfloyd said:


> View attachment 7018762
> 
> "Beautiful refurnished original dial"


hmmm...lemme guess...it's from INDIA!


----------



## simpletreasures

My face when I saw it............


----------



## notwillie

Your links do not work. Please post pictures


----------



## Mirius

simpletreasures said:


> View attachment 7238026
> 
> 
> My face when I saw it............
> 
> View attachment 7238034


Did you post this from a mobile device or a desktop?


----------



## simpletreasures

Mirius said:


> Did you post this from a mobile device or a desktop?


Desktop, and it's not just me. It's been happening for a couple of weeks.

I'll try to edit the post.


----------



## Hartmut Richter

...and it looks like a subseconds dial on a central seconds watch (or what is that hole doing just below the "21 jewels"?!!).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## simpletreasures

A couple more candidates submitted for nomination................

















yuk:-s


----------



## Hartmut Richter

WOW! Marv! Fab! Yeah, man, yeah!! Real psychedelic stuff, that.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## simpletreasures

Certainly "unusual" but I wouldn't call it ridiculous. I'm kinda diggin it!!! b-)


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Marrick said:


> This was on ebay some time back - its been posted before:


Looks legit, whats the problem?


----------



## simpletreasures

Just in case you get lost...........just follow the arrow!!!


----------



## simpletreasures

If you *really, really *need that "Bling" factor........................


----------



## knafel1983

There's way too many Rolex watches on the bay, with funky color redials. But that pink one above takes the cake.


----------



## FBMJ

Many laughs here, thanks people


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## aditya

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Looks legit, whats the problem?


I assume you are joking. This version did not have a trim to the date window 

Kind regards

Aditya


----------



## laikrodukas

as stupid as one can get


----------



## laikrodukas

Oh well...


----------



## Habitant

Hang on&#8230; ***** is an astronaut?



laikrodukas said:


> Oh well...


----------



## laikrodukas

The truth can not be hidden anymore. He is astronaut


----------



## AlwaysTime2learn

laikrodukas said:


> Oh well...


Wow that's priceless lol


----------



## Habitant

I can't help feeling that they just painted over the top of Saddam Hussein's portrait… Saddam was the first man on the Moon, as I'm sure you know. The Armstrong story, well, that's just an American hoax. Everyone knows that.


----------



## 1afc

I bet he would have had his tongue hanging out doing the days of the month too.

Lucky he didn't dribble and make the numbers run.



german said:


> *What Has Been Seen Cannot Be Unseen..
> 
> What has been painted cannot be unpainted
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 2908394


----------



## 1afc

That's exactly what I thought! or actually a cosmonaut.

What watch was he wearing?



laikrodukas said:


> The truth can not be hidden anymore. He is astronaut


----------



## 1afc

So did you not like the redial or the fact that the person just took the crystal off and did it in situ???? :-s:-s :-d:-d



simpletreasures said:


> A couple more candidates submitted for nomination................
> 
> View attachment 7283186
> 
> 
> yuk:-s


----------



## laikrodukas

1afc said:


> That's exactly what I thought! or actually a cosmonaut.
> 
> What watch was he wearing?


JeCr TripleCosmo


----------



## simpletreasures

*I have no clue what this is all about??????????
















*


----------



## Gumby992

Not a redial. This sort of dial was intended for teaching people (mainly children) how to read the time.

Step 1. Read the number at the end of the long hand.
Step 2. Say which side the long hand is pointing to. (Minutes After or Minutes To)
Step 3. Read the number at the end of the short hand.


----------



## simpletreasures

Must be a "age" thing... This is how we learned to tell time.


----------



## v8chrono

Not sure whether it's been created by using a microfibre pen or a Sharpie?.


----------



## laikrodukas

UK based seller. Seiko 5 bracelet. Original of couse


----------



## kit7

This 'caught' my eye

Longines Conquest 9007 Gold Steel Automatic C 19AS 35mm Vintage Watch FOR MEN | eBay


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Surely that's original! It's even still got "T Swiss made T" at 6:00!

(Hey, wait a minute..... - where did the lume go?!! :-s)

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Thinkfloyd

Check out this spectacular example, currently available for the low low price of €650! Beautifully engraved movement (with a sharpie?)


----------



## v8chrono

The dial looks like it has been photocopied!?


----------



## mooieklokjes

v8chrono said:


> Not sure whether it's been created by using a microfibre pen or a Sharpie?.
> 
> View attachment 7868202


That's just horrible!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn D5803 met Tapatalk


----------



## That_Guy

It's such a shame because it would be an attractive looking watch otherwise. But I suppose the previous owner decided it wasn't "red" enough:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

This one hasn't been frankenised - it's been dracularised!!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## laikrodukas

Some kookoo headed one decided to clean the hell out of a nice dial


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Bleedingblue

laikrodukas said:


>


Nothing like a good old Roleiko


----------



## v8chrono

I don't understand why I can't find this one in the sales brochure . . . . . Fuchsia pink dial Omega anyone?


----------



## Molliedooker

At least the seller advises in capitals dial has been repainted and movement 'just going needs service". Everything else looks legit . Tudor signed eta 2462 , case back correctly marked inside etc. Bidding is up to around $300 with two days to go.


----------



## akajack

I'm not sure this one really counts, but it made me laugh. As several of you know I was on a rant about the fake Fortis MarineMaster Super Compressor watches all over ebay. Recently searching I found this pristine example. Not sure what they redial them from in India, but I know it didn't start out this way. Going to take awhile for the new owner to figure out how to turn the inner dive bezel!!


----------



## fiskadoro

Dat internal bezel...

(Pic from eBay)


----------



## akajack

Rare prototype. Lucky guy!



fiskadoro said:


> Dat internal bezel...


----------



## simpletreasures

My first thought was .................. WTH........









My physical reaction was .................. CRINGE........


----------



## laikrodukas

TRAPEZOVA


----------



## simpletreasures

If the mascot fits.........You must convict:think:


----------



## simpletreasures

OH MY G..... Never mind...................................


----------



## busmatt

After receiving some treatment for burned retinas I can present to you the Tudor collapsed sun model










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Hartmut Richter

...and the strap suits it down to a tee!!

Who in India do I call if I want one of those?!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## simpletreasures

Hartmut Richter said:


> ...and the strap suits it down to a tee!!
> 
> Who in India do I call if I want one of those?!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


I think he's recovering at Mumbai General Hartmut :-0


----------



## bobbee

For some reason, when I look at that Tudor I just want to lick it...
...is that wrong?


----------



## busmatt

bobbee said:


> For some reason, when I look at that Tudor I just want to lick it...
> ...is that wrong?


If it's because it looks like a lollipop, Then no, not that wrong but and its a big BUT, if it's because it's e Tudor, then yes, that's just WRONG 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## simpletreasures

Well, we had a Mickey Rolex........so why not a Pluto Omega??????????


----------



## Stephen2020

I wonder how much that Omega vandalism takes off the value?!


----------



## simpletreasures

I wouldn't consider this "UGLY", but it's like having 3D artwork on your wrist!!!


----------



## Poor Old Dave

Granted I'd never pay the price they want for many of these watches 
Because I can't. 
That said I saw some watches in this thread I would surely wear!


----------



## mmarc77

This Patek has email at 6:00 instead of Swiss, unique marking.

Patek Philippe Calatrava 18K Solid Gold Watch Ref 5115 | eBay


----------



## simpletreasures

mmarc77 said:


> This Patek has email at 6:00 instead of Swiss, unique marking.
> 
> Patek Philippe Calatrava 18K Solid Gold Watch Ref 5115 | eBay


That's one way to remind yourself to check your email! :-0


----------



## laikrodukas

simpletreasures said:


> That's one way to remind yourself to check your email! :-0


Especially the Spam folder where they offer some badass pills, maybe could find some good pills for brain cure


----------



## arogle1stus

What horrible redials
Take em away! Im getting billious looking at them.
Dials look like they fell from an ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.

X traindriver Art


----------



## Stephen2020

simpletreasures said:


> I wouldn't consider this "UGLY", but it's like having 3D artwork on your wrist!!!
> 
> View attachment 8702762


Which Bulova is this? I keep coming back to look at it!


----------



## simpletreasures

Stephen2020 said:


> Which Bulova is this? I keep coming back to look at it!


I don't believe this was a actual "Bulova production watch", but some form of custom re-dial.

Seller doesn't get into the specifics of the dial, so just guessing, on my part.

But I know *I* *LIKE IT ALSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!;-)

BTW HE'S ONLY ASKING A LITTLE OVER $1,000 us
*


----------



## mmarc77

mmarc77 said:


> This Patek has email at 6:00 instead of Swiss, unique marking.
> 
> Patek Philippe Calatrava 18K Solid Gold Watch Ref 5115 | eBay


I asked the seller about EMAIL on the dial and this was his response.

"Email means Enamel in french.This is something normal when Patek writes Email on the dial."


----------



## Bradjhomes

mmarc77 said:


> I asked the seller about EMAIL on the dial and this was his response.
> 
> "Email means Enamel in french.This is something normal when Patek writes Email on the dial."


This is true.


----------



## mmarc77

Bradjhomes said:


> This is true.


I looked up the French meaning of enamel and it is email but Patek actually writes EMAIL at 6:00 on the dial instead of Swiss?


----------



## Bradjhomes

Yes. Here's a ladies enamel dial watch taken from Patek.com


----------



## Stephen2020

simpletreasures said:


> I don't believe this was a actual "Bulova production watch", but some form of custom re-dial.
> 
> Seller doesn't get into the specifics of the dial, so just guessing, on my part.
> 
> But I know *I* *LIKE IT ALSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!;-)
> 
> BTW HE'S ONLY ASKING A LITTLE OVER $1,000 us
> *


Thanks, I like it but no way i'd pay 1000+!!!


----------



## mmarc77

Learn something new every day. Thanks Brad!



Bradjhomes said:


> Yes. Here's a ladies enamel dial watch taken from Patek.com


----------



## bloody watches

I also asked the seller about email - Poor sod gunna get a complex



mmarc77 said:


> I asked the seller about EMAIL on the dial and this was his response.
> 
> *"Email means Enamel in french.This is something normal when Patek writes Email on the dial."*


----------



## laikrodukas

Is this legit for real?
What's next? Can I have "Kebab" instead of "Email"?


----------



## simpletreasures

Stephen2020 said:


> Which Bulova is this? I keep coming back to look at it!


I ended up picking up this watch at auction and not through his extremely high "BIN" on another site 

Seller directed me to the "auction" after contacting him with some questions.

Sometimes it just pays off!!!!!!!!


----------



## simpletreasures

I have no words to describe this but I'm really sure it never left the Caravelle factory this *UGLY!








*


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Hmmmmm. The sort of thing on which Sir Humphrey Appleby would have commented "Very droll!".....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## bobbee

simpletreasures said:


> I have no words to describe this but I'm really sure it never left the Caravelle factory this *UGLY!
> 
> View attachment 8784002
> 
> *


The best thing about that watch are those hands-man, are they _sharp!

_And this one is in need of a good licking too...


----------



## Pearyre

Careful with your words, you may start a trend in dial design!


----------



## simpletreasures

Pearyre said:


> Careful with your words, you may start a trend in dial design!


We can only hope!!!o|

Bob would try licking all the display models, then we'd have to all chip in with "Bail Money"...


----------



## watermanxxl

simpletreasures said:


> I have no words to describe this but I'm really sure it never left the Caravelle factory this *UGLY!
> 
> View attachment 8784002
> 
> *


Oh, that's not...terrible. The concept is nice. The execution? not so much.


----------



## simpletreasures

My initial reaction!


----------



## Charon




----------



## v8chrono

This hideous one I recently spotted on ebay, if you are quick you could still buy it for just under £100.......


----------



## demonfinder

*****,
that awful Citizen and Roamer are burning my retinas


----------



## busmatt

My Eyes, my Eyes









WHYYYYYY

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## watermanxxl

busmatt said:


> My Eyes, my Eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHYYYYYY
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Elton John...thinks this watch is "too gay".


----------



## jimdon5822

One from my collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasperDK

Someone is trying to sell this on a danish site for 600dkk (90usd)


----------



## simpletreasures

KasperDK said:


> Someone is trying to sell this on a danish site for 600dkk (90usd)
> 
> View attachment 9188818


Is that a "re-dial" or just one of those god awful colored crystals??????


----------



## laikrodukas

Shake it baby


----------



## Gumby992

Only $699 for this super-precise Rolex jobbie. Or, you could make an offer...

ROLEX chronograph dial FOR VALJOUX 72 ( REPAINT ) | eBay


----------



## Dan S

Gumby992 said:


> Only $699 for this super-precise Rolex jobbie. Or, you could make an offer...
> 
> ROLEX chronograph dial FOR VALJOUX 72 ( REPAINT ) | eBay


A perfect fit for my $40k Daytona. ;-)


----------



## jpfwatch

Nice redial from Japan. (ebay nr 222359347318)
See the lettering below the GS letters.
Original crown is missing.


----------



## busmatt

The sharpie monster has been at it again










https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112238254777

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## typ73

busmatt said:


> The sharpie monster has been at it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112238254777
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


The horror!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

not a redial
BUT

How does one bend a hand like that???
Mad skills


----------



## Gumby992

That's a special "hometime" hour hand on the Longines. It shows the time 6 hours behind.

Very rare.


----------



## Tick Talk

This fleabay "artist" confused a treble clef for an ampersand on a fake V&C...


----------



## v8chrono

After doing an ebay search for 'vintage watch' I am amazed at how many terrible pieces are listed, the site is awash with tat like this . . .


----------



## tsbphd

v8chrono said:


> After doing an ebay search for 'vintage watch' I am amazed at how many terrible pieces are listed, the site is awash with tat like this . . .
> 
> View attachment 10387538


What has been seen, cannot be unseen...


----------



## FreddyNorton

VERY RARE, c1940 - 45 VINTAGE HAMILTON. MILITARY WATCH DIAL | eBay

I may be wrong but this looks pretty fake to me for some reason.


----------



## steinbeck

Anachronism


----------



## probep

IWC - International Watch Company


----------



## Dan S

probep said:


> IWC - International Watch Company


This is really a good one. They ran out of space and had to abbreviate the logo.


----------



## esdy_11192

Not real redial. Today's Omega from a local ad website. Seller claims the "Omega" is genuine and that was bought in USA. He asks 200e.


----------



## laikrodukas

Must be the SWAG model


----------



## FreddyNorton

Wow with this stamp every watch in your collection can be an Omega!



esdy_11192 said:


> Not real redial. Today's Omega from a local ad website. Seller claims the "Omega" is genuine and that was bought in USA. He asks 200e.


----------



## simpletreasures

I really think this one fits this category..... grab your sunglasses!


----------



## Chascomm

Ouch! HMT or Allwyn do you think?


----------



## laikrodukas

It's funny but as a redial it looks perfect to me except the neon color


----------



## Nickosx

busmatt said:


> The sharpie monster has been at it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112238254777
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Why, just why?!?!


----------



## simpletreasures

laikrodukas said:


> It's funny but as a redial it looks perfect to me except the neon color


I asked the seller............."What can you tell me about the dial?".............Here's his response...............



> dear sir.
> the dial is repaint.
> thanks for interesting the watch.
> best regards.


Enough said!


----------



## simpletreasures

Believe it or not, this guy actually uses the name "Einstein" as part of his seller ID.....


----------



## jupiter6

Why are the Bombay Specials always ridiculous garish colours?


----------



## simpletreasures

jupiter6 said:


> Why are the Bombay Specials always ridiculous garish colours?


*SHOCK VALUE?*


----------



## simpletreasures

Here's one, American made................sad


----------



## Paul_S

Whoa, that's nasty. It's like the watch fell into a shamrock shake.


----------



## simpletreasures

Then you're gonna love this one..............


----------



## demonfinder

Someone`s really pushed the boat out on this one ..and not stopped with just the dial :0)
working antique Swiss made pocket watch ww2 German military army wehrmacht | eBay







All it seems to lack is a lock of EvA Braun`s hair and a piece of Messerschmitt tail fin in the back of the watch.


----------



## jupiter6

demonfinder said:


> Someone`s really pushed the boat out on this one ..and not stopped with just the dial :0)
> All it seems to lack is a lock of EvA Braun`s hair and a piece of Messerschmitt tail fin in the back of the watch.


You forgot the Crystal made from a panzer headlight


----------



## akroterion

For your delectation, I present, currently starring on eBay:

_"the dial is very fine with intact print&#8230;" _:roll:
Good grief! Talk about paper thin.


----------



## Gaspode

An Eterna-matic Centenaire currently on the bay....


----------



## simpletreasures

Sometimes I wish I could reach out (literally) through the internet and *slap *people!!!


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

Ouch thats a nasty dial.


----------



## joeabroad

Here's another Centenaire currently up for auction. I was hoping the signature on the case would match the one on the dial, but no luck.


----------



## simpletreasures

For all the "Hammy" lovers, a word of warning..........*LOOK AWAY!*


----------



## cabfrank

Too late, but thanks. Are these done by children? I painted like this in grade school, and was enthusiastically encouraged not to pursue a career as an artist.


----------



## Dan S

When refinishing a dial, try to spell the name of the manufacturer correctly.


----------



## simpletreasures

Not exactly a "ugly re-dial" but is anyone up for a game of checkers???


----------



## Sparcster

Really!!

(ebay link removed)


----------



## simpletreasures

Sparcster said:


> Really!!
> 
> Harrods pocket watch | eBay
> 
> View attachment 11539522


Take your child to dial refinishing day!


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Is that lume on the hands or is that plaster casting?!!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Sparcster

Hartmut Richter said:


> Is that lume on the hands or is that plaster casting?!!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Chewing gum!


----------



## simpletreasures

And yet another one to stress your eyes............


----------



## georges zaslavsky

simpletreasures said:


> And yet another one to stress your eyes............
> 
> View attachment 11557978


beyond crap work


----------



## simpletreasures

There's so much that can be said of this one, but I *dare* not!


----------



## MaxIcon

Well, not a watch, but as garish a re-dial as you'll ever see. I did this in my mis-spent youth, back in the early 70s, likely under the influence of some substance or another. This thread inspired me to snap a pic of it.

Apologies in advance for any retinal damage!


----------



## Hessu

Mumbai "Rancheros" at Swedish Tradera site.


----------



## v8chrono

Emmm, I'm not sure what this is supposed to be, some like it though as it's over $500 on ebay at the moment!


----------



## simpletreasures

v8chrono said:


> Emmm, I'm not sure what this is supposed to be, some like it though as it's over $500 on ebay at the moment!
> 
> View attachment 11968146


That just makes me *soooooo happy.................








*


----------



## arejay101

Currently for sale on eBay:
Rolex Bubbleback 2940...


----------



## georges zaslavsky

v8chrono said:


> Emmm, I'm not sure what this is supposed to be, some like it though as it's over $500 on ebay at the moment!
> 
> View attachment 11968146


Please give me a sledgehammer so that I can break it


----------



## georges zaslavsky

arejay101 said:


> Currently for sale on eBay:
> Rolex Bubbleback 2940...


very badly overlumed not even worth 100$ even for the movement alone


----------



## Tjdt92

That omega redial is an absolute disgrace haha


----------



## Tjdt92

Some of the vintage omegas and seikos are so blatantly redials, the audacity of these Imbeciles


----------



## jupiter6

georges zaslavsky said:


> very badly overlumed not even worth 100$ even for the movement alone


It's not overlumed. It's not lume at all.


----------



## busmatt

v8chrono said:


> Emmm, I'm not sure what this is supposed to be, some like it though as it's over $500 on ebay at the moment!
> 
> View attachment 11968146


Kill it, kill it with fire

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## jimdon5822

Hartmut Richter said:


> Is that lume on the hands or is that plaster casting?!!
> 
> Hartmut Richter


Probably Whiteout!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U5512




----------



## georges zaslavsky

jupiter6 said:


> It's not overlumed. It's not lume at all.


Yes, you are correct, it is just paint that gives an illusion of faded lume


----------



## laikrodukas

> It was given to my Dad, by a friend, so has no connection to me.


Not a redial but still...??
I am not a native english speaker so I maybe I am missing here something.. 
How can Dad's watch have no connection to a person??


----------



## mooieklokjes

Hessu said:


> Mumbai "Rancheros" at Swedish Tradera site.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11722954&d=1493955296"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11722978&d=1493955346"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


What's redialled about the last Ranchero? The one above is quite obvious??


----------



## mooieklokjes

arejay101 said:


> Currently for sale on eBay:
> Rolex Bubbleback 2940...


This makes me cry... Does that "artist" really think people would fall for that?


----------



## Hessu

mooieklokjes said:


> What's redialled about the last Ranchero? The one above is quite obvious??


For starters, if you carefully read the dial, it says Seamaster, not Ranchero! Not gonna mention quality issues.


----------



## Dan S

Ugh.


----------



## borchard929

I'll just drop this one right here...Found it on Craigslist:

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/jwl/6168165260.html


----------



## busmatt

borchard929 said:


> I'll just drop this one right here...Found it on Craigslist:
> 
> https://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/jwl/6168165260.html
> 
> View attachment 12339401












Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## arejay101




----------



## busmatt

arejay101 said:


>


Is that TippEx on the hands?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Dan S

arejay101 said:


>


Somehow I have a feeling that there might be more issues with this one than just a re-dial.


----------



## demonfinder

The poor winner of this eBay lot may be somewhat dissapointed when it arrives..














OROLOGIO ZENITH AUTOMATIC DA POLSO UOMO - DATA e SECONDI - FUNZIONANTE | eBay

As well as being unable to paint a short line straight they seem to have somewhat erratic grasp of rudimentary symmetry and the ability to count up to four - littering the dial (seemingly at random ) with either 3 or 4 minute marks between the batons

Looking from the back though it appears he knows how to apply a hammer to the lugs. :0)


----------



## Dan S

demonfinder said:


> The poor winner of this eBay lot may be somewhat dissapointed when it arrives..
> View attachment 12346573
> View attachment 12346575
> 
> 
> OROLOGIO ZENITH AUTOMATIC DA POLSO UOMO - DATA e SECONDI - FUNZIONANTE | eBay
> 
> As well as being unable to paint a short line straight they seem to have somewhat erratic grasp of rudimentary symmetry and the ability to count up to four - littering the dial (seemingly at random ) with either 3 or 4 minute marks between the batons


I do believe that the star is crooked as well.


----------



## demonfinder

I think that`s the least of the buyer`s worries Dan !


----------



## v8chrono




----------



## laikrodukas

groovy


----------



## Dan S

Pepto-Omega.


----------



## KasperDK

Not a redial as such, but still...

Look at this on eBay CERTINA "VERY RARE" VINTAGE MEN'S MANUAL HAND WINDING "719" WITH SUB-SECOND


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Looks a little like the Dugena "Troupier" which a friend of mine owns. However, I think that there is a different name peeking out under the yellow label.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## KasperDK

I have a similar one, with "wehermacht" movement on a blue dial - not much certina in it😁


----------



## laikrodukas

Peekaboo !!


----------



## Gumby992

I can't believe this one didn't sell on eBay recently...

http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/M4wAAOSw1~JZUE9i/s-l1600.jpg


----------



## midnightmann

Not really a redial but with the lume job on this, I think it qualifies.









Sent from my T03 using Tapatalk


----------



## alecdompka

Who knew Rolex was so 420 friendly?


----------



## lennyt11421

v8chrono said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12366355&d=1500665921"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


Wow LSD certainly had something to do with this one.


----------



## joeabroad

How do you do this, anyway?


----------



## MarcoLR

v8chrono said:


> View attachment 12366355


That pink dial is soooo cool!!!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Charon

Lovely


----------



## Dan S

Charon said:


> Lovely


Looks like the artist may have signed that one at the bottom.


----------



## laikrodukas

Almost nailed it, just some missalignments here and there


----------



## laikrodukas

Don't mind the logo, just punch that die already


----------



## azkid

This thread makes my soul hurt.

Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

How many times do I have to tell you, it's MEMOVOX!


----------



## v8chrono

Not a re-dial as such, but advertised as in ''good condition''??? Perhaps I should have posted it under the nicest patina thread......


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Well, it's not dented and most of the writing is still there. One can't be too picky these days.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## Dan S

v8chrono said:


> Not a re-dial as such, but advertised as in ''good condition''??? Perhaps I should have posted it under the nicest patina thread......
> 
> View attachment 12721957


Soon these "extreme tropical" dials will command a huge premium. ;-)


----------



## VESPASIAN

I think I know that girl!


----------



## Dan S

Needed to resurrect this thread for this one. I particularly like the way that someone painted a minute mark right on top of the applied 12 o'clock marker.


----------



## thoth

Can still see the word quartz behind the paint that it is sooooo thin.....

But hey, according to the seller, "It's a great watch for collectors"


----------



## demonfinder

Two beginner rediallers woeful attempts from the U.S. of A. on ebay..they wouldn`t even fool my poor sighted grannie for a second 
They may just as well have used crayons !


----------



## bloody watches

laikrodukas said:


>


This guy spells like i do


----------



## laikrodukas

and people are bidding on this like there is no tomorrow


----------



## Dan S

laikrodukas said:


> and people are bidding on this like there is no tomorrow


Very sad.


----------



## thoth

Hey....here is a model of Speedmaster I know has to be rare....










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

thoth said:


> Hey....here is a model of Speedmaster I know has to be rare....


AUTOMATICO! :-D


----------



## laikrodukas

El mercado español


----------



## bloody watches

laikrodukas said:


> and people are bidding on this like there is no tomorrow


THATS BECAUSE ITS A VERY,VERY RARE WATCH ( IT HAD VERY VERY SMALL PRODUCTION RUN )


----------



## bloody watches

thoth said:


> Hey....here is a model of Speedmaster I know has to be rare....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


AGAIN A VERY SMALL PRODUCTION RUN, NOT VERY OFTEN IS THIS MODEL FOUND OUT SIDE OF RURAL SOUTH AMERICA.


----------



## thoth

bloody watches said:


> AGAIN A VERY SMALL PRODUCTION RUN, NOT VERY OFTEN IS THIS MODEL FOUND OUT SIDE OF RURAL SOUTH AMERICA.


I think the guy who did the dial was a SPEEDmaster user.


----------



## laikrodukas

Sharpie squad at work


----------



## laikrodukas

Legit dial with a gentle touch by artists, starting at only $300


----------



## demonfinder

Very limited edition..black dial so it MUST be military too !


----------



## laikrodukas

military tattoos


----------



## laikrodukas

beat this


----------



## thoth

laikrodukas said:


> Sharpie squad at work


I guess he did it on the 3rd so he did not bother with the 3.

Or maybe he always sets the watch to the 3rd when he wears it.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth

Ok so this is an example of how one thing leads to another here. I was looking through the current Roamer thread and remembered that there was a Seth Thomas Rockshell model or two. So I did my usual search for Rockshell......

it has a Mido crown btw...


----------



## Dan S

Oops!


----------



## kazrich

This hand painted ceramic dial Omega Dynamic currently on ebay . Yours for just over $ 1000










https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Omega-Dy...735928&hash=item1ca9bfb859:g:VmoAAOSwrsha5hwW


----------



## laikrodukas

Och...



> To create this composition The artist demonstrated a rare technique of painting miniatures, using special ceramic paints.


No really, what is wrong with these people..


----------



## Gumby992

Lord save me from "craft" workers.









https://www.ebay.com/itm/Waltham-po...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## thoth

So this is an Atlantic something....

View attachment 13107091


Dorblack? Amtimagmbtic? They spelled Swiss right...that counts for something I think.

I like the artificial aging using spit and dunking it in a dirty toilet method for the dial. You don't want it to look too new or they will suspect it is not an original.


----------



## demonfinder

a great post thoth...the first time I`ve seen ruled lines on a dial so that someone can try and write in straight line.
They even fail at a straight line between the 9 and 3 markers :0)


----------



## esdy_11192

New local champion! A very special JLC!!!!



















The inside is a quite decent Czech workhorse!


----------



## bqtime

oh my god, it is not only the dial here...


----------



## joeabroad

Redial or your basic fake?


----------



## Dan S

This isn't as bad as some of the other re-dials, but it's criminal when there is a low-quality re-dial on such a desirable watch, a Zenith cal 135.


----------



## thoth

badbackdan said:


> This isn't as bad as some of the other re-dials, but it's criminal when there is a low-quality re-dial on such a desirable watch, a Zenith cal 135.
> 
> View attachment 13138367


It was during a rare transitional time between the marking requirements between Swiss and Swiss Made and Zenith did not want to have to scrap a bunch of dials.

Ha ha ha ha

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

much swiss


----------



## irprof

Someone has been trying to move this for a while now on eBay. I'm pretty sure that the inner 13-24 number ring was done with magic marker; and the word 'PRECISION' was drawn by someone who had too much to drink the night before...


----------



## irprof

Wait: This PanAmerican dial, also on eBay, is even better. 6, 8, and 10 are my favorites. Sold as a REPLACEMENT dial, no less.











irprof said:


> Someone has been trying to move this for a while now on eBay. I'm pretty sure that the inner 13-24 number ring was done with magic marker; and the word 'PRECISION' was drawn by someone who had too much to drink the night before...
> 
> View attachment 13181751


----------



## thoth

irprof said:


> Wait: This PanAmerican dial, also on eBay, is even better. 6, 8, and 10 are my favorites. Sold as a REPLACEMENT dial, no less.
> 
> View attachment 13182929


I will add yet another Pan Merica to the mix


----------



## laikrodukas

You got to see it, to believe it

Not even bothering to remove the original print


----------



## requiemjp

Hand crafted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esdy_11192

Hello everyone,

I got slammed on Instagram by the owner of this watch. I was a bit harsh commenting it.









I was sure that this was a bad redial, but the owner thinks otherwise and said I wrote some nonsense. What do you think?

Btw, the owner has a really nice collection of watches.


----------



## ErreCi

esdy_11192 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I got slammed on Instagram by the owner of this watch. I was a bit harsh commenting it.
> 
> View attachment 13329843
> 
> 
> I was sure that this was a bad redial, but the owner thinks otherwise and said I wrote some nonsense. What do you think?
> 
> Btw, the owner has a really nice collection of watches.











Those hands are the cherry on top of the cake, quality job right there! NOT


----------



## Dan S

ErreCi said:


> View attachment 13329953
> 
> 
> Those hands are the cherry on top of the cake, quality job right there! NOT


Terrible redial, and the applied markers/numerals look like they're about to fall off.


----------



## esdy_11192

ErreCi said:


> View attachment 13329953
> 
> 
> Those hands are the cherry on top of the cake, quality job right there! NOT





badbackdan said:


> Terrible redial, and the applied markers/numerals look like they're about to fall off.


Thanks guys. That's what I was thinking. It's just so obvious it's a redial, but the guy was almost furious about it. He might wanna sell it afterwards. Who knows.


----------



## Dan S

I'm not very active on IG, but when I occasionally look at watches, the comments all just seem to be saying how great and beautiful the watches are. So maybe it's not a place for serious discussions of originality and authenticity. And I agree that people are often showcasing watches for potential sale.


----------



## esdy_11192

badbackdan said:


> I'm not very active on IG, but when I occasionally look at watches, the comments all just seem to be saying how great and beautiful the watches are. So maybe it's not a place for serious discussions of originality and authenticity. And I agree that people are often showcasing watches for potential sale.


It is true. I guess a lot of praise come from friends and event bots managing accounts. But hiss reaction was like I slapped him. He didn't took in consideration the explanation I gave him. The watch is maybe even not a Glycine.


----------



## ErreCi

esdy_11192 said:


> It is true. I guess a lot of praise come from friends and event bots managing accounts. But hiss reaction was like I slapped him. He didn't took in consideration the explanation I gave him. The watch is maybe even not a Glycine.


He's definitely looking forward to sell it, especially if he has nice watches and this one looks awful. Many people on IG do that. Also, as you said, IG is all about friends' comments and such, I've seen plenty of "famous" sellers posting redials and polished cases, while claiming "sharp case and untouched dial" and people drooling all over those watches ROFL! Also, what possibly annoys me the most, which is the "NOS" definition, many of those might look great but they are definitely not NOS. Maybe well maintained, but not NOS at all.


----------



## FBMJ

*Most ridiculous redials you have seen ?*









Photo from official Angelus page, redial?
It says swiss 2 times...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

*Re: Most ridiculous redials you have seen ?*



FBMJ said:


> Photo from official Angelus page, redial?
> It says swiss 2 times...
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Rolex famously made some "Double Swiss" dials, so it's possible that it is legit. Certainly the quality looks good.


----------



## Dan S

Not only is this a bad re-dial, but the movement is a bumper, so it pre-dates the Eterna-matic era.


----------



## laikrodukas

Advertized as "mirror faced".
Well... "cleaning" the dial with sandpaper does not make it "mirror faced"


----------



## joeabroad

laikrodukas said:


> View attachment 13355781
> 
> 
> Advertized as "mirror faced".
> Well... "cleaning" the dial with sandpaper does not make it "mirror faced"


Can you tell us what it is? The case, markers, hands and crown look like the Eterna-Matic I posted yesterday to WRUW.


----------



## Vicount

Looks like the 5-bearing Eternamatic symbol is there.


----------



## laikrodukas

yes it was once eterna matic


----------



## Rugbyboy96

Who ruined this 1940s 18ct Omega with a gel pen?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas

not me


----------



## SunnyOrange

laikrodukas said:


> View attachment 13370217
> not me


Hahha, good one!

But seriously, just looking at "Omega" letters and numbers 8 and 10, seems like he started with 12 and lost concentration until 8.
This is real crime... Ruined watch.


----------



## Rugbyboy96

They want £1000.00 for it. Would pay that if they let me draw the money myself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soxman5

Saw this beauty pop up for sale recently on another forum. Price was actually 400 Euro still, along w simple disclaimer on the dial mess up &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56834;. I love the hustle. After all, sick lume!


----------



## rickhufnagel7

I have two here at the moment. The first is actually nicely painted. It's a Waltham in absolutely fantastic shape with this awful poker dial. Why oh why would you screw up a beautiful Roman double sunk dial and slap it on a 7 Jewel movement. Second one just made me laugh. It's an "imperial" 12s that I got for a few bucks figured I could make a little on. I haven't even take. It apart yet because what do I do with this sharpietastic dial.... Not to mention someone smashed these moon hands on it from who knows what. I mean it's not a million dollar watch, but common.









Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## king_collector

Just another hand made dial. Probably the owner was given the option to drae himself :v


----------



## laikrodukas

advertised as:


> Helvetia Swiss Made gents watch with "Bombay" lugs automatic blue dial


Well good news for you mr. sherlock seller, the dial is Bombay too


----------



## StephenRG

"OLD RESTORED DIAL IN VERY GOOD CONDITION"

Bargain at $2,990.


----------



## StephenRG

And from the same seller:

"FACTORY RESTORED AS ORIGINAL TWO TONE DIAL IN VERY GOOD CONDITION"

Also for $2,990.


----------



## laikrodukas

Here we go with a semi cyrillic seiko


----------



## Charon




----------



## Enfield

laikrodukas said:


> View attachment 13614535
> 
> 
> advertised as:
> 
> Well good news for you mr. sherlock seller, the dial is Bombay too


Oh no! Helvetia, my favourite brand, I've just launched a website on them, ruined!


----------



## Enfield

laikrodukas said:


> View attachment 13614535
> 
> 
> advertised as:
> 
> Well good news for you mr. sherlock seller, the dial is Bombay too


Oh no! Helvetia, my favourite brand, I've just launched a website on them, ruined!


----------



## laikrodukas

You could add this into bad examples section


----------



## Grégoire

Please allow me to predicate this by saying that I am by no means an expert on vintage Rolex chronographs. That being said, however, I feel like something may be a bit off with this one...


----------



## laikrodukas

just a tiny bit lol


----------



## jimdon5822

And I don't hate it... not one bit. Ridiculously cool.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyOrange

jimdon5822 said:


> And I don't hate it... not one bit. Ridiculously cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, this is real Artist's work! But it's amazing, unique, I really like it, with all those names of cities in cyrillic alphabet (Лондон, Рио Де Жанеиро, Чикаго...)


----------



## OhDark30

*Most ridiculous redials you have seen ?*



jimdon5822 said:


> And I don't hate it... not one bit. Ridiculously cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool indeed!
It is folk art, like the Pobedas that sailors hand-painted









For SunnyOrange, a (silver dialled) 24hr Raketa without the adornment:


----------



## SunnyOrange

Oh yes, OhDark30, that's the same watch (I noticed you like Russian watches!) 

There is often a discussion, whether watchmaking is arts, as many claim (I rather consider it crafts), but this moment of hand-painting dial can add the artistic element, as something unique, amusing and uncommon.


----------



## Dan S

Just sort of a half-hearted attempt ...


----------



## Tick Talk

Its always a treat to come across a watch I've never seen before, like this Vacheron Constantin Shockmaster...









Oh, wait....


----------



## Dan S

Tick Talk said:


> Its always a treat to come across a watch I've never seen before, like this Vacheron Constantin Shockmaster...
> 
> View attachment 13683621
> 
> 
> Oh, wait....
> 
> View attachment 13683623


One-of-a-kind!


----------



## simpletreasures

Oh how Special....


----------



## mpaler

At first glance I think Sharknado
QUOTE=jimdon5822;47481859]And I don't hate it... not one bit. Ridiculously cool.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## OhDark30

simpletreasures said:


> Oh how Special....
> 
> View attachment 13683709


Eek!
That's not pretty princess pink, or 70s bathroom pink.
That's a pink that should be entombed in concrete with hazard signs


----------



## simpletreasures

Big Bird Lives....


----------



## upupa epops

Just saw this on Ebay, tempting at $146 obo 😬


----------



## Charon




----------



## laikrodukas

beware! it is *SELFWINDING* !!


----------



## laikrodukas

Dial is OK
Just probably the most bizarre set of non matching hands


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## coldethey

Haven't seen a lot of Russian watches in this thread...


----------



## nomking77

That Dial actually looks ridiculous.


----------



## esdy_11192

coldethey said:


> Haven't seen a lot of Russian watches in this thread...


I'm not sure it's a redial. Looks like a variation of the Raketa inscription.

For example this link:
https://mroatman.wixsite.com/watches-of-the-ussr/raketa?lightbox=dataItem-ijwev0g81


----------



## coldethey

esdy_11192 said:


> I'm not sure it's a redial. Looks like a variation of the Raketa inscription.
> 
> For example this link:
> https://mroatman.wixsite.com/watches-of-the-ussr/raketa?lightbox=dataItem-ijwev0g81


I stand corrected. Very goofy logo variation though))


----------



## MaxIcon

Here's a fine addition to the thread:








On sale through the 'bay, only $5200 shipped (or you can make on offer)!


> ...with 18k nicely refinished "Pie Pan" dial.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Omega-Cons...mpagne-dial-35mm-Automatic-watch/192890888130


----------



## demonfinder

Mind you don`t get crushed in the rush to bid on this:
"Military Pilot AVIATOR Wrist Watch HELVETIA" 








Mmm,maybe not. )


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I think that that one's actually original - Helvetia did make watches with propellers on the dial.....

Hartmut Richter


----------



## esdy_11192

Hartmut Richter said:


> I think that that one's actually original - Helvetia did make watches with propellers on the dial.....
> 
> Hartmut Richter


They did, but not that badly. The font is wrong and all the lines are too fat. Very sloppy looking Helvetia "propeller" logo. I also think the hands are wrong and the rest of the dial is just sad. :S


----------



## Bagpuss007

Bostok Amphibia case with what appears to be Bostok Komandirskie dail, it does not fit the case properly. Sorry could not turn photo round


----------



## Charon




----------



## Kansas

MaxIcon said:


> Here's a fine addition to the thread:
> View attachment 14068247
> 
> 
> On sale through the 'bay, only $5200 shipped (or you can make on offer)!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Omega-Cons...mpagne-dial-35mm-Automatic-watch/192890888130


Wow that is horrible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm

Bagpuss007 said:


> Bostok Amphibia case with what appears to be Bostok Komandirskie dail, it does not fit the case properly. Sorry could not turn photo round


Well I guess that does qualify as a "redial", however I think the intent of this thread was to showcase examples of badly replicated, repainted or restored dials, rather than original items swapped to another case.


----------



## Bagpuss007

Chascomm said:


> Well I guess that does qualify as a "redial", however I think the intent of this thread was to showcase examples of badly replicated, repainted or restored dials, rather than original items swapped to another case.


Sorry if you think its in the wrong thread. Its the only watch I have that has wrong dial also I thought it looked bad. I am going to take the movement out and fit it a Komandirskie case soon
I will call it a frankenstine then for now.


----------



## StephenRG

Evidently used a mini-spray can for the Vulcain name:


----------



## pardayan




----------



## Hartmut Richter

Oh my word! - they didn't even bother to clean and service that one properly!! I mean, look at that massive fruit fly trapped between dial and crystal that managed to impale itself on the seconds hand.....!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## TheCowWatcher

Enjoy


----------



## coldethey

All of these:

https://gearpatrol.com/2018/08/31/meet-the-instagrammer-creating-vivid-one-of-a-kind-watch-dials/


----------



## TroyTrojan10

This thread is why I’m terrified to buy vintage. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirius

TroyTrojan10 said:


> This thread is why I'm terrified to buy vintage. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But I thought you were ok with a redial? Lol


----------



## TroyTrojan10

*Most ridiculous redials you have seen *

If done correctly and by a trusted watchmaker, sure. Why not?

I'm not looking to drop 10k on an unwearable piece from 1917. I would like a few genuine wearable vintage watches for special occasions.

I'm not selling my Speedy or my AT just to check a box for smugness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirius

*Re: Most ridiculous redials you have seen *



TroyTrojan10 said:


> If done correctly and by a trusted watchmaker, sure. Why not?
> 
> I'm not looking to drop 10k on an unwearable piece from 1917. I would like a few genuine wearable vintage watches for special occasions.
> 
> I'm not selling my Speedy or my AT just to check a box for smugness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I've edited your post. I suggest that you put your temper and insecurities back into their boxes and take a few minutes to read the site rules, because we don't tolerate that behaviour.

To answer your question. If it's a redial you are happy with then it doesn't matter if it was arranged by a trusted watchmaker or a five year old child. One of the things you should understand about vintage is that it's a very broad church. We have members who would refuse to even be associated with a redial and we have members who are perfectly happy with some pretty ugly dials.


----------



## laikrodukas

So the days are passing, nothing changes


----------



## wl1150

laikrodukas said:


> So the days are passing, nothing changes


sheeshhhh


----------



## wl1150

Rugbyboy96 said:


> Who ruined this 1940s 18ct Omega with a gel pen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one makes me sad


----------



## demonfinder

Fail ! ..
just copy the spelling on the watch movement numb nuts.


----------



## laikrodukas

This one is really weird :| Apart from spelling everything else looks perfect for a redial?


----------



## demonfinder

yep..maybe just an ancient swap of un-branded dial years ago and someone just wanted to earn a few quid when they found it recently.
Roamer did supply movements to some retailers who may have put un-branded or own label dials on them.
That said the movement looks a bit small for the case and the crown doesn`t look like its even attached.
Other pics show its in a Roamer case..possibly not the original one though.
Hardly worth the effort though for the £6 asking price


----------



## Hartmut Richter

Graffito: "Bad spellers of the world, untie!"

Hartmut Richter


----------



## probep

Giraed-Pxrgeraux, Autematio :-d


----------



## Tick Talk

This one gave me a good laugh...


----------



## cybernaut1

wl1150 said:


> This one makes me sad


"Oh god please no" - Steve Carell


----------



## simpletreasures




----------



## Molliedooker

My very first foray into the wonderful world of collecting vintage watches to repair and I wanted a Roamer.
Aside from the more common pay particular attention to the cloisonné.


----------



## vealmike

On ebay a while ago.
This one made me laugh so hard, I messaged the seller to thank him for brightening my day. He replied with something along the line of me being depressed about copulating. He replied using txt speak, so I'm not really sure what his point was.

I hope this one gives you guys a good giggle too.


----------



## demonfinder

I think this may be a "Military" watch . )
Possibly a good Cyma - now ruined


----------



## simpletreasures

OMG!


----------



## el.contrabando

wow. this one is just plain awful.


----------



## simpletreasures




----------



## SunnyOrange

simpletreasures said:


> View attachment 14520771


Hahah, number 6 wins! :-!

This isn't even a kids' watch...


----------



## AaParker

SunnyOrange said:


> Hahah, number 6 wins! :-!
> 
> This isn't even a kids' watch...


It is now!


----------



## Von170

Great thread. I haven't laughed so much in ages.


----------



## simpletreasures

Education and humor, all in one thread...


----------



## Habitant

I don't think this watch can be beaten for multi-level awfulness. This is a dial thread, but the movement bears looking at, too. Wow. AND it's rare. Wow.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eterna-military-style-mens-watch-in-good-working-order-rare-early-20th-century/193142796862


----------



## demonfinder

Eeek!


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## pvlakshm

Here is a Bulova (7AP movement) redial.


----------



## demonfinder

I know it`s half-term for many schools in the U.K .but I`m sure they can do better than painting up dad`s old watch spares to keep themselves entertained


----------



## ned-ludd

Currently on offer on ebay: "DIAL RESTORED".


----------



## demonfinder

Exquisite attention to detail with the minute markings :0)


----------



## Dan S

Looks like someone in Florida bought a particularly bad Bombay special.


----------



## StephenRG

Not even trying:


----------



## fenomeno

StephenRG said:


> Not even trying:
> View attachment 14705423


that's too funny


----------



## Hartmut Richter

fenomeno said:


> that's too funny


Well, it might have been - if I hadn't brought up my dinner over this.....!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## mephisto

currently on fleabay (do enjoy the fine sharpie work by viewing fullsize)









vs untouched:


----------



## Hartmut Richter

I love the way that the "snail cam" tachymetric scale in the middle has turned into a bullseye.....! :-!

Hartmut Richter


----------



## demonfinder

Oh dear !


----------



## Eternally Rick

demonfinder said:


> Oh dear !
> 
> View attachment 14757253


Another one from the same seller!!


----------



## demonfinder

eBay should have a "Hall of Shame" for sellers who consitently peddle such dross!:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## simpletreasures

demonfinder said:


> eBay should have a "Hall of Shame" for sellers who consitently peddle such dross!:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart


They do....It's called "Top Sellers"....


----------



## Eternally Rick

And what is even more amazing people pay good money for these watches and give 100% feedback!!!!


----------



## demonfinder

Currently on fleabay..
I wouldn`t even let this guy spray my fence :-d:-d









He`s yet to master masking off date windows to avoid overspray.

£10 and it`s probably yours...if you could use the case and integral bracelet.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...c161:g:PmsAAOSwX6peJZLj&LH_ItemCondition=3000


----------



## ned-ludd

Found just now on ebay. It's hardly vintage but it is ridiculous.


----------



## demonfinder

Admire the craftsmanship...and gloss paint :0)


----------



## laikrodukas




----------



## Von170

That date wheel is a long way down too!



laikrodukas said:


>


----------



## demonfinder

Is this a new all time record low bodge job?








It looks like a bit of a newspaper advert was torn out and just slapped on a still tacky black gloss re-paint - or he didn`t want to risk painting closer to the original font as he hadn`t quite yet mastered using a finer brush. o|o|o| :-d

He could have just destroyed a possibly salvageable Alpina .


----------



## KasperDK

Well it's not a re-dial but I spotted this abomination in a store today - best described as a glass orb from Swit zerland...yours for 499dkk or 75usd.


----------



## Dan S

Trouble staying within the lines in the 12 o'clock marker.


----------



## Pmnealhsd

How did it take me so long to discover this thread? 
Much fun. Subscribed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## probep

Omega; Made in Switzerland since 1775; Germany


----------



## simpletreasures

Another palm tree edition|


----------



## demonfinder

[

What a mess!
They`re not even trying to flog a complete watch either. :0)
Easier to toss it in the bin.

ATTACH=CONFIG]15021707[/ATTACH]


----------



## rickhufnagel7

Nothing works better than a sharpie! Haha

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie1888

Some excerpts from the description on the last one.



> BEAUTIFUL 1949 LONGINES MINTY MENS WRISTWATCH Cal 23ZS 17J! NEAR MINT SERVICED!
> DROP DEAD GORGEOUS MEN'S VINTAGE WRISTWATCH!





> I HAVE JUST HAD THIS WATCH COMPLETELY AND PROFESSIONALLY RESTORED / SERVICED BY A SWISS TRAINED MASTER WATCHMAKER AT CONSIDERABLE COST





> THE DIAL ON THIS WATCH IS TO KILL FOR. YOU WILL NOT BE ABLE TO TAKE YOUR EYES OFF OF IT WHEN IT IS STRAPPED YOUR WRIST! IT IS GORGEOUS AND IN EXCELLENT CONDITION. IT IS THE FACTORY ORIGINAL DIAL AND IF YOU LOOK CLOSELY AT AN ANGLE YOU CAN SEE THE WORD "SWISS" PRINTED IN VERY SMALL LETTERS AT THE VERY BOTTOM.


Charlie


----------



## Charlie1888

I give up, too many like these examples around.

















Charlie


----------



## demonfinder

It seems to be open season for folks with time on their hands to be butchering old faithful Longines during the lockdowns at the moment -here`s another!


----------



## jimdon5822

Just squeeze it in there. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demonfinder

Oh Dearie me...
not a redial but a truely poor transplant .
1/10 for effort.
The rest of the eBay ad is pretty poor too.


----------



## demonfinder

Possibly the laziest redial I`ve seen.
Still at least you get two dials for the price of one and the free lump of metal on the left of the watch if you win it on eBay.


----------



## ned-ludd

demonfinder said:


> Possibly the laziest redial I`ve seen.
> Still at least you get two dials for the price of one and the free lump of metal on the left of the watch if you win it on eBay.


Are you sure that the 'second dial' isn't just refractions of the dial from a very high beveled crystal? In particular look at the minute hand where its tip seems to appear twice.


----------



## Stephen2020




----------



## laikrodukas

Mumbai Matic with mandatory holding fingers in a photo of a watch


----------



## laikrodukas

Tritium was here (not)


----------

